# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2013



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2013 às 01:14)

Boa noite!

Entramos no novo mês com temperaturas negativas e bastante geada em Bragança, o nosso colega Z13 regista -0.2ºC

Ainda vai subsistindo alguma neve do dia 27/02


----------



## Iceberg (1 Mar 2013 às 09:54)

Bom dia a todos.

Agradecia que alguém me informasse se nas zonas do Marão e Alvão existe neve suficiente no solo que justifique uma visita amanhã, Sábado.

Obrigado.


----------



## kormok (1 Mar 2013 às 10:26)

Olá a todos, saindo da zona de Vila Franca de Xira em direcção à Serra da Estrela, alguém sabe onde posso encontrar neve amanhã? Sem ser na serra, claro


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia!

Sol em Bragança, com muita neve no horizonte, que deve desaparecer entre hoje e amanhã...

Mínima de *-2,8ºC* esta manhã


----------



## Z13 (1 Mar 2013 às 11:17)

Por agora céu limpo e *9,3ºC*


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

kormok disse:


> Olá a todos, saindo da zona de Vila Franca de Xira em direcção à Serra da Estrela, alguém sabe onde posso encontrar neve amanhã? Sem ser na serra, claro



Só mesmo na Serra, se fores a Guarda és capaz de ainda encontrar, mas na Beira Baixa este evento foi um pouco decepcionante, a neve no solo andou superior aos 700m


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

Imagem satélite hoje de manhã dá para reconhecer a acumulação de neve que ainda existe em alguns locais da Península Ibérica


----------



## kormok (1 Mar 2013 às 13:53)

Norther disse:


> Imagem satélite hoje de manhã dá para reconhecer a acumulação de neve que ainda existe em alguns locais da Península Ibérica
> 
> 
> Pela imagem posso entender que corro o risco de chegar lá amanhã e já nao apanhar neve a não ser subindo a serra? Ou a acumulação ainda é bastante para garantir que amanhã ainda há alguma?


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2013 às 14:34)

kormok disse:


> Norther disse:
> 
> 
> > Imagem satélite hoje de manhã dá para reconhecer a acumulação de neve que ainda existe em alguns locais da Península Ibérica
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2013 às 14:51)

Boas ,o fato da manhã já não dá agora para a tarde ,muito sol e ambiente na rua do melhor ,vento muito fraco,com 14.9ºC pela zona sul.


----------



## godzila (1 Mar 2013 às 14:51)

Deixo aqui uma imagem de satélite de melhor qualidade e onde é perfeitamente visível a acumulação de neve em Portugal esta manhã.





Fica o link da pagina de onde tirei esta imagem, nesta pagina temos um registo diário de fotos de alta qualidade. 
http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?area=eu


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Mar 2013 às 19:27)

Boa tarde , pela serra um dia com muito Sol mas ligeiramente fresco devido ao vento , tempª nos 8ºc , sigo com 5.3ºc.





Para quem está a pensar ir até à Torre e ao maciço central fica uma foto de hoje pela manhã, muito boa acumulação na torre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2013 às 20:30)

Bom mais um fracasso aqui para a região... Quando nem com previsões de queda de neve acima de 200m, neva na cidade de Viseu, ou cai um nevão no Caramulo,  não sei a que cotas é que deve caír. Tudo bem que os fenómenos meteorológicos, nem sempre são bem sucedidos, mas ultimamente, quase  nenhum fenómeno de neve tem abrangido como deve ser a cidade de Viseu, e para Tondela, nem se fala... Às vezes começo a pensar se existirá alguma anomalia nesta região, pois há muitos anos atrás quem vinha para a cidade de Viseu, trazia em mente a neve, hoje nem por isso. Deixo-vos os restos de neve do Caramulo, logo após ter nevado e derretido a pouca neve que se acumulou. 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2013 às 20:31)

Boas,tarde quente ,agora ao fresco,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.9ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Mar 2013 às 20:35)

A serra da gardunha fundão ainda tem neve


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2013 às 20:42)

panda disse:


> A serra da gardunha fundão ainda tem neve



Pois, nevou com tal intensidade nalguns locais, que provavelmente a neve se vai manter até ao culminar do fim-de-semana


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

Lá fora estão 8.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2013 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

céu pouco nublado e *11,2ºC*

Mínima de *-3,3ºC* esta manhã


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2013 às 14:34)

boas
estou em gouveia, onde a manha foi de ceu nublado, com o vento a soprar fraco... ainda se ve neve a partir dos 1000m... atualmente o ceu esta a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas vento fraco, nao tenho o sensor a funcionar mas devem estar uns 8 a 10Â°C


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2013 às 16:16)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, ainda com vestígios de neve nas zonas mais abrigadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2013 às 17:04)

Boas,manhã com nuvens altas,pelo iníçio da tarde momentos com sol ,agora sem sol e a ficar nublado,com 13.0ºC e vento de ESE.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## panda (2 Mar 2013 às 17:36)

Temperatura actual 10.9ºC e 27%hr
Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 12.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

Nublado e vento fraco,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Mar 2013 às 22:16)

Por gouveia o ceu esta nublado, vento fraco, e frio...


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

Hoje passei o dia, numa aldeia a 5km de oleiros, a trabalhar no campo..

Dia fresco, de tarde ficou nublado. 

Pude observar que a serra de alveolos (cabeço rainho, 1084m) ainda tem neve, assim como a serra da lontreira.

Na viagem de regresso a c.branco, à saída entre oleiros e estreito ainda encontrei neve ao longo da ribeira da sertã, em zonas muito sombrias onde até comum a geada acumular!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mar 2013 às 22:43)

Tudo calmo com 9.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mar 2013 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - MarÃ§o 2013*

boas, 
por gouveia a manha foi de ceu muito nublado, acompanhado de vento fraco a moderado. hoje ja esta um bocadinho mais quente. ja nao se ve neve... devem estar uns 10 a 12Ã‚Â°C


----------



## Serrano (3 Mar 2013 às 15:14)

Está a chover no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2013 às 15:26)

Boas ,por aqui já choveu meia hora ,agora vai com alguns pingos...semana interessante que vêm por ai ,ambiente na rua fresco,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2013 às 15:35)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu hoje é dia de ver as temperaturas subir, com uma mínima de 7,4ºC e uma máxima que rondou os 13ºC. O céu está muito nublado por stratocumulus, mas pela manhã eram, essencialmente, nuvens altas.

Com a vista aberta para a Serra da Estrela, é majestosa a camada de neve que persiste, mas infelizmente não posso ir visitar por compromissos de estudo. Pena que se derreta muita ao longo desta semana, mas deve estar muito bonito lá em cima.

Atual 11,7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Mar 2013 às 16:16)

já chuvisca....


----------



## Black_Heart (3 Mar 2013 às 16:43)

Por aqui vai chovendo, já deu para deixar tudo bem molhado eheheh


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2013 às 17:40)

A chuva por agora abalou ,continua muito nublado e vento fraco,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 10.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Boa tarde!

Céu nublado por Bragança, a temperatura ronda os 11ºC.

Ainda subsistem vestígios da neve de dia 27 em algumas zonas da cidade, a Serra da Nogueira ainda apresenta uma boa camada


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mar 2013 às 21:03)

boas

já me encontro em santa comba, onde esta um céu encoberto com vento fraco, sigo com 10.0ºC

em Gouveia de tarde o ambiente era de vento moderado com o céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mar 2013 às 22:06)

Nublado e algum vento,com 9.7ºC e pressão já a descer.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Neste momento: 6,6ºC (_Meteocovilha_) e 8ºC (EMA aeródromo). Todo o dia abaixo dos 10ºC. 

Agora, lugar à chuva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2013 às 11:12)

Boas,muito vento e com rajadas ,muito nublado e sem ,aguadar-se por ela durante o dia ,com 11.6ºC.


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2013 às 11:23)

Segundo o site do IPMA, nota para os valores de vento 
_(Vento - Rumo e intensidade do vento registada a 10 metros de altura, média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.)_ 
nas serras do interior ás 11h UTC, mais propriamente na Pampilhosa da Serra com 73,1km/h de Este 
e nas Penhas Douradas com 82,8km/h de SE!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2013 às 13:05)

Boas,por aqui já chove com vento muito forte de SE,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mar 2013 às 14:14)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de ceu muito nublado. com o vento moderado. ainda mao choveu. sigo com 13.4Â°C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2013 às 15:01)

Chuva e vento continua ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2013 às 17:50)

Muito escuro e vai chuviscando,com 9.5ºC e vento moderado.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 12.0ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Mar 2013 às 19:02)

acumulada até ao momento 7.7mm
Temperatura 9ºC
P 998hpa


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Mar 2013 às 19:10)

Thomar disse:


> Segundo o site do IPMA, nota para os valores de vento
> _(Vento - Rumo e intensidade do vento registada a 10 metros de altura, média dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.)_
> nas serras do interior ás 11h UTC, mais propriamente na Pampilhosa da Serra com 73,1km/h de Este
> e nas Penhas Douradas com 82,8km/h de SE!



Bastante vento mesmo no local onde andei a uma altitude de 1100 mts estava demais , principalmente aquando das rajadas , a temperautra nos 5ºc, durante a tarde já com chuviscos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mar 2013 às 21:05)

Vai chuviscando e algum vento,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mar 2013 às 22:07)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu foi dia de céu nublado desde manhã até à noite, com vento moderado e constante do quadrante SE. 
Ao longo do dia foram ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos que humedeceram o ambiente, mas não acumulou nada.

Máxima de 12,8ºC e mínima de 9,1ºC. 
Atual 10,2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Mar 2013 às 12:31)

Boa tarde!


Por agora céu encoberto em Bragança mas sem precipitação, vento nulo.

Por agora 10.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mar 2013 às 13:24)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de ceu muito nublado, mas ainda nao choveu... o vento sopra fraco e sigo com 15.8Â°C


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Mar 2013 às 13:27)

estou a postar atravez de telemovel, aparecem umas letras esquesitas nao sei porquÃª mar por isso peco desculpa...


----------



## CptRena (5 Mar 2013 às 14:59)

ricardop120 disse:


> estou a postar atravez de telemovel, aparecem umas letras esquesitas nao sei porquÃª mar por isso peco desculpa...



Isso é um problema com a codificação de caracteres. O browser deveria automaticamente usar ISO-8859-1 seguindo a meta tag da página, mas parece que não o está a fazer.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2013 às 17:25)

Boas,neste momento muito escuro a sul ,vêm por ai molho ,com 13.2ºC e vai pingando.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:30)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,neste momento muito escuro a sul ,vêm por ai molho ,com 13.2ºC e vai pingando.



esse escuro que vês por aqui fez 5.3mm e na estação de coruche uns km + ao lado às 15h acumulou 9.7mm, essa linha tem atravessado portugal já desde o alentejo e vai por ai fora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

Já chegou a ,noite de todo e até faz fumo .


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2013 às 17:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Já chegou a ,noite de todo e até faz fumo .





não faças como eu quando estava à espera dessa linha, andava lá fora estava a chover pouco ainda e derrepente começo a ouvir muito barulho a vir de sul a aproximar-se cada vez e cada vez mais e eu "que raio barulho é este" quando começo a olhar a ficar tudo branco e eu "oh não, já fui" começo a correr para a porta de casa, pfufufufu tarde demais molhei me todo ahah  , o barulho intenso era a quantidade de chuva que estava a cair e a aproximar-se 
mas até gostei


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2013 às 18:07)

david 6 disse:


> não faças como eu quando estava à espera dessa linha, andava lá fora estava a chover pouco ainda e derrepente começo a ouvir muito barulho a vir de sul a aproximar-se cada vez e cada vez mais e eu "que raio barulho é este" quando começo a olhar a ficar tudo branco e eu "oh não, já fui" começo a correr para a porta de casa, pfufufufu tarde demais molhei me todo ahah  , o barulho intenso era a quantidade de chuva que estava a cair e a aproximar-se
> mas até gostei



É daquela que bate e foge .Ainda continua mas certa,mas no horizonte a sul,já lá vêm a clarear .


----------



## panda (5 Mar 2013 às 18:49)

Grande temporal qe se abateu aqui a pouco


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

panda disse:


> Grande temporal qe se abateu aqui a pouco



Foi um pequeno diluvio 
Fazia um barulho a chuva a cair


----------



## panda (5 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

acumulada até ao momento 20.0mm
Temperatura actual 10.4ºC
Vento fraco
P 995hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

Boas,nublado e vai pingando,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco de ESE.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de aguaceiros. atualmente o ceu contiua muito nublado, e parece que se esta a levantar vento, sigo com 14.3Â°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2013 às 19:25)

Boas,mais um dia passado por aguaceiros e por vezes fortes,com 12.6ºC e vento de SSW.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2013 às 19:43)

Boas!

Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, marcado por constantes aguaceiros, que renderam até ao momento na estação do Z13 cerca de 9mm. 

Por agora 10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

Vai chuviscando e o vento aumentar de intensidade de SWW,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Mar 2013 às 23:32)

Chuva ininterrupta desde as 6 da tarde, algo intensa nas ultimas 2 horas.

P.S. 7mm das 23h ás 0 horas.
Foi um bom dia, acumulação de 32mm


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2013 às 01:56)

tarde foi céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros moderados. 
o vento sopra de vez em quando fraco. sigo com 12.6ºC
as 00.30h estava no tasco como pessoal do turno e caiu uma breve aguaceiro fortíssimo. acompanhado de vento moderado.


----------



## mborgespires (7 Mar 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
Por aqui chuva e nevoeiro.
13,3ºC
83% HR
988 hPa
Brisa de SW.


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2013 às 12:29)

Depois dos 32mm de ontem, 19mm nas primeiras 12 horas do dia.
E pelo radar parecem-me vir ai umas próximas horas animadas.

Está muito vento também.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2013 às 12:30)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte... atualmente cai uma valente carga de agua, vento forte  com trovoada... sigo com 14.1Â°C


----------



## Nickname (7 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

Trovão bem audível agora


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Mar 2013 às 13:20)

e pronto ja foi bom agora que vou bulir, trovejou um bocado, choveu bues, agora com um bocadinho de sol, e com o vento moderado... a temperatura baixou um pouco para os 12.8Â°C...


----------



## Serrano (7 Mar 2013 às 14:05)

Muita chuva e vento na Covilhã, com 11ºC na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Black_Heart (7 Mar 2013 às 15:01)

Sim aqui pela hora de almoço veio um aguaceiro fortíssimo, com muito vento à mistura, mas por agora vai aparecendo o sol.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mar 2013 às 15:09)

Por cá o dia tem sido marcado pelo vento e pelos aguaceiros fortes mas relativamente curtos, que renderam até ao momento *13,7mm*.

A temperatura tem variado entre os *9,1ºC* e os *14,0ºC*


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

Boas!

Tal como o Z13 referiu hoje aqui por Bragança tem sido dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhadas de rajadas igualmente fortes.

A minha estação marca 10.7ºC, desde o ultimo post do Z13 a sua estação já acumulou mais 1mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

Por aqui o vento soprou forte toda a manhã e ínicio de tarde, também ocorreram aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, com pequeníssimas abertas, não esquecendo algumas trovoadas entre as 11:40 e 12:30 que levaram ao corte de energia.
De momento o céu está muito nublado com estratocúmulos, aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e vento fraco curiosamente... A estação marca 12.6ºc. 

Será que ainda vai haver mais animação, com trovoada, vento e chuva por estas regiões? Acho estranho estarmos sob aviso laranja de rajadas de vento, e o vento estar fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2013 às 17:31)

Boas,a manhã foram de aguaceiros fortes e vento muito forte ,neste momento muitas nuvens e o vento ainda com rajadas de WSW,com 13.3ºC e sem chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2013 às 19:21)

Por aqui já vai limpando de nuvens e a temperatura a descer,a noite passada desceu até aos 12.9ºC,o vento bastante mais calmo de WSW,com 11.1ºC.


Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Com entrada de neblusidade baixa a temperatura subiu ligeiramente,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco de W.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2013 às 02:05)

por aqui a tarde ate foi calma, o vento acalmou durante a tarde. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, não ha vento, céu nublado e sigo com 9.6ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

Neste momento chove com muita intensidade. Um verdadeiro diluvio, depois de uma manhã sem precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 13:13)

Boas,neste momento não chove,céu está muito nublado e alguma neblina,a madrugada e manhã foi de alguma chuva,com 12.0ºC e vento muito fraco de SWS.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 13:55)

Depois de uma pausa para o almoço,já tenho novamente a chuva por cá...agora vou eu a almoçar ,com 12.3ºC e o vento continua fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 15:07)

Já com o almoço no sitio...agora a chuva voltou novamente há pausa ,o céu continua muito nublado e muito escuro a sul,na direção WNW já com abertas,com 11.7ºC e vento agora nulo.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Mar 2013 às 15:20)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de aguaceiros, o mais forte foi por volta das 5.30h, fui acordado por um vendaval e chuva forte... acho k tambem ouvi trovoada mas nao tenho a certesa... atualmente esta o ceu nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## blade (8 Mar 2013 às 15:28)

ya as 5:00 em lisboa também veio ganda chuva acordou toda a gente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 15:40)

Por aqui já com os primeiros minutos de sol do dia,mas com muitas nuvens escuras em volta,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 16:27)

Por aqui está chegar a primeira sarrafada da tarde,muito escuro a SWW e chove bem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 16:37)

Agora chove torrencialmente puxado a vento ,já alguns minutos .


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Mar 2013 às 16:50)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Agora chove torrencialmente puxado a vento ,já alguns minutos .


Alguns viadutos com mais de 40 cm de altura de água segundo o meu pai.  Grande dilúvio por alguns 10 minutos


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 16:51)

Ah bolas, por aqui a festa já foi, acho eu... Vento moderado, com rajadas mais intensas de vez em quando e o céu está geralmente limpo com algumas nuvens que não sei classificar muito bem, mas parecem pequenas nuvens comulonimbos.
Tarde solarenga para já...


----------



## dahon (8 Mar 2013 às 17:02)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> por aqui a manha foi de aguaceiros, o mais forte foi por volta das 5.30h, fui acordado por um vendaval e chuva forte... acho k tambem ouvi trovoada mas nao tenho a certesa... atualmente esta o ceu nublado, vento fraco...



É muito provável que tenhas ouvido pois por essa hora trovejava bem por Coimbra.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 17:45)

Bem ''dizia'' a minha estação ... A previsão da minha La Crosse Technology ws9135, desde ontem que tem o ícone do sol... Achei muito estranho esta reação da estação, pois todas as previsões apontavam para chuva intensa, trovoada e granizo para hoje e para os próximos dias, mas a realidade é que chuva só de madrugada e ao meio dia com aguaceiros fortes, depois disso não se viu mais chuva... Verdade seja dita que a estação por vezes baralha-se, será que foi o que aconteceu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 17:46)

rubenpires disse:


> Alguns viadutos com mais de 40 cm de altura de água segundo o meu pai.  Grande dilúvio por alguns 10 minutos



Foram 15m excelentes de chuva ,que rendeu 9.0mm no penico do IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Já  bem novamente,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 19:16)

As sarrafadas foram umas atrás das outras na última hora a sul antes de fazer de noite muito escuro,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 19:46)

Chove bem .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 20:22)

A animação voltou... Chuva moderada com relâmpagos...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

A trovoada continua por aqui, e a chuva um pouco mais intensa...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 21:01)

Violentíssimo relâmpago acabou de se abater na cidade de Tondela!!


----------



## invent (8 Mar 2013 às 21:11)

Por aqui (Viseu - Penalva do Castelo), acabou de começar a chover, cai com alguma intensidade, por enquanto nada de trovoadas.


----------



## invent (8 Mar 2013 às 21:12)

Uii, que cena, a acabar de postar e um valente trovão


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

Chuva muito intensa, por vezes torrencial desde as 20:20.
Já se ouviram alguns trovões também.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:12)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva muito intensa, por vezes torrencial desde as 20:20.
> Já se ouviram alguns trovões também.


 
Aqui em Tondela há mais de uma hora que está a trovejar.. Ainda não foi suficiente para cortar a eletricidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mar 2013 às 22:22)

Por aqui já não chove algum tempo,o céu neste momento muito nublado por nuvens baixas a virem de SW e com bom andamento ,com 10.3ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:42)

Situação em moderação. A chuva está a acalmar assim como a trovoada!


----------



## Black_Heart (8 Mar 2013 às 22:52)

Ai para os lados de Viseu parece que a noite vai continuar a ser animada, mais células vão a caminho 

E se calhar também vem nesta direcção, pelo menos é o que aparentam as imagens de radar


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 22:56)

Black_Heart disse:


> Ai para os lados de Viseu parece que a noite vai continuar a ser animada, mais células vão a caminho
> 
> E se calhar também vem nesta direcção, pelo menos é o que aparentam as imagens de radar



Está mesmo uma festa elétrica com já vi aí alguém a dizer! Já são visíveis relâmpagos um pouco a sul de Tondela de novo! São Pedro tem destas coisas...


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2013 às 22:58)

A chuva não abranda  
Segundo  o IPMA cairam 6.7mm das 21 ás 22 horas na cidade.
Ouvem-se alguns trovões mas coisa pouca, relâmpagos ainda só vi uma meia duzia.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

O concerto de catrapummmm está a começar, andam mesmo em cima de Tondela e por vezes fazem uma visita ao Caramulo! Que espétaculo, estou a adorar...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

Nickname disse:


> A chuva não abranda
> Segundo  o IPMA cairam 6.7mm das 21 ás 22 horas na cidade.
> Ouvem-se alguns trovões mas coisa pouca, relâmpagos ainda só vi uma meia duzia.



Por aqui já se instalaram de novo... Vai ser uma animação...


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2013 às 23:15)

Aqui está a ser fraquinho em termos de trovoada, mas cai chuva intensamente há já 3 horas.
O Rio Pavia neste momento deve parecer um rio a sério.


----------



## dahon (8 Mar 2013 às 23:34)

Bem, mas que fim de tarde inicio de noite. 
Saí de Coimbra por volta das 20h com trovoada forte e chuva torrencial e durante toda a IP3 o cenário era igualmente agreste, sempre acompanhado de chuva forte e relâmpagos de todos os quadrantes, cheguei a Viseu quase duas horas depois onde a situação era mais calma em termos de trovoada mas de chuva nem por isso.

De referir que a IP3  em condições de chuva intensa não é nada fácil, os cursos de agua que atravessam a via de uma ponta á outra provocam situações constantes de aquaplaning.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Parece que a célula se desviou um pouco, veremos. A trovoada que falei há pouco, já não dá sinal de vida...


----------



## Nickname (8 Mar 2013 às 23:56)

dahon disse:


> Bem, mas que fim de tarde inicio de noite.
> Saí de Coimbra por volta das 20h com trovoada forte e chuva torrencial e durante toda a IP3 o cenário era igualmente agreste, sempre acompanhado de chuva forte e relâmpagos de todos os quadrantes, cheguei a Viseu quase duas horas depois onde a situação era mais calma em termos de trovoada mas de chuva nem por isso.
> 
> De referir que a IP3  em condições de chuva intensa não é nada fácil, os cursos de agua que atravessam a via de uma ponta á outra provocam situações constantes de aquaplaning.



É terrivel a Ip3 em dias destes.
Ainda hoje não sei como saí vivo daquela zona entre penacova e santa comba, num dia deste género, mas agravado ainda pela presença do nevoeiro.

Acumulado do dia - 31.3mm
Acumulado do mês  - 95mm
Acumulado do ano - 380.3mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 00:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

Acho que por hoje S. Pedro já desistiu de Tondela ... A máquina fotográfica ficou sem bateria 

E acho que a célula se está a deslocar para sudeste, ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Mar 2013 às 00:36)

Por aqui começaram os aguaceiros muito fortes acompanhados de trovoada, ainda agora caiu um relâmpago bem perto.
Pelo radar, parece que a célula vem direcção aqui, ou um pouco mais a sul, Castelo Branco, vai ser forte a noite eheheh


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mar 2013 às 00:43)

boas

OMG não acredito que perdi este festival  pensava que era uma trovoada ligeira pois ao jantar (20.30h) relampejava. 
depois fomos para dentro da fabrica, como aquilo não tem janelas nem nada não ouvi nada  se faltasse a luz de certeza que ouvia mas não foi o caso. que pena que tenho 

em fim esta tudo calmo, alguns relâmpagos para os lados de arganil chove fraco e sigo com 7.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Neste momento trovoadas dispersas por praticamente toda a Beira Baixa ...

ImapWeather


----------



## Norther (9 Mar 2013 às 01:31)

Boas noites, que bela descarga de precipitação houve por aqui, adorei  com alguma trovoada e algum granizo, na estação do spiritmind, meteoCovilhã, registou um belo acumulado de precipitação, a minha esta inativa meto os dados dele:


----------



## rubenpires93 (9 Mar 2013 às 02:13)

Muita trovoada por aqui nesta última hora/ hora e meia, de referir que choveu de forma torrencial durante mais de 30/40 minutos com alguns relâmpagos à mistura .. Ela ainda não foi embora porem chuva agora moderada e persistente e os relâmpagos em menor frequência!


----------



## peras (9 Mar 2013 às 13:58)

ola a todos sou novo aqui......quero so dizer que sou grande amante da neve...para mim o maior espetaculo do mundo!!!!!


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Mar 2013 às 14:24)

rubenpires disse:


> Muita trovoada por aqui nesta última hora/ hora e meia, de referir que choveu de forma torrencial durante mais de 30/40 minutos com alguns relâmpagos à mistura .. Ela ainda não foi embora porem chuva agora moderada e persistente e os relâmpagos em menor frequência!



Bem vindo ao fórum ,  de onde moras até à neve é um saltinho ,por aqui uns gostam de chuva outros de trovoada outros de neve  e frio , mas todos com a mesma paixão "a meteo" também sou dos que gostam de frio e neve.


Por aqui ontem apanhei granizo com acumulação aos 1000 mts cerca das 12.00 , já ao inicio da noite começou e relampejar com trovões e assim se manteve durante bastante tempo , por agora cai um aguaceiro com 11.1ºc.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (9 Mar 2013 às 14:49)

Pela Covilhã continua a chuva com *8,5ºC*. O mês já leva *135 mm*! 







Entretanto, a 1 400m, é este o cenário:http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=544248025596349&set=vb.507282189292933&type=2&theater


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

Por aqui tem chovido forte a moderado, com algum granizo à mistura! Perto do meio-dia as estradas ficaram quase brancas com a intensidade do granizo. Não sei se posso esperar por mais trovoada, mas desde o ínicio da madrugada que já não gera. A tarde tem estado amena agora com 14.2ºc e vento moderado. Chove fraco neste momento.


----------



## Nickname (9 Mar 2013 às 15:43)

Depois de uma manhã e inicio de tarde onde a chuva fraca dominou intercalada com periodos de céu apenas nublado, chove agora torrencialmente.

Dia frio e sem sol, aliás o Sol já não faz uma aparição há uns 4 ou 5 dias por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 17:12)

Boas,já se ouviram alguns trovôes,mas ao longe,muito escuro a SWW,o vento aumentar de intensidade e ainda sem chuva...vamos esperar .


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mar 2013 às 17:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,já se ouviram alguns trovôes,mas ao longe,muito escuro a SWW,o vento aumentar de intensidade e ainda sem chuva...vamos esperar .



Estou numa aldeia perto de sobreira formosa (proença a nova), apanhei 20min de granizo, por vezes do tamanho de caroço de cereja! Vai na direção de castelo branco esta linha de instabilidade. Daqui a pouco tá aí (30km).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 17:43)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou numa aldeia perto de sobreira formosa (proença a nova), apanhei 20min de granizo, por vezes do tamanho de caroço de cereja! Vai na direção de castelo branco esta linha de instabilidade. Daqui a pouco tá aí (30km).



Pois parecia ...pela zona sul só uns pingos puxados a vento,desta vez passou mais a norte da cidade,não sei se chegou a  em alguma parte da cidade .


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Por Viseu já se ouve o ronronar dos trovões ao longe.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 17:57)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu já se ouve o ronronar dos trovões ao longe.



Por aqui ainda não me apercebi de nada...


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2013 às 18:50)

Tempo de aguaceiros no Sarzedo com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 20:23)

Boas,já algum tempo com aguaceiros e vento moderado de SWW,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 15.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foram de aguaceiros e o vento fraco a moderado a soprar desde o meio da tarde. 
atualmente não chove, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado...sigo com 10.0ºC


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pois parecia ...pela zona sul só uns pingos puxados a vento,desta vez passou mais a norte da cidade,não sei se chegou a  em alguma parte da cidade .



Hoje estive por Castelo Branco, e por volta dessa hora, na zona do Jumbo, caiu um aguaceiro muito forte de grazino, durante uns 4/5 minutos, mas notava-se que ia em direcção a Espanha. Mas por ali, foi bem violento


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

As ''gentes'' da Guarda ainda poderão ter alguma animação, acho que a célula se está a encaminhar para lá!


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Mar 2013 às 20:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As ''gentes'' da Guarda ainda poderão ter alguma animação, acho que a célula se está a encaminhar para lá!



E em Castelo Branco também já lá deve estar a chegar


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2013 às 20:57)

Uma familiar informou-me que uma forte queda de granizo atingiu hoje ao final da tarde, cerca das 18h, a zona do Sabugal tendo deixado a estrada e os campos cobertos de gelo. No caso da minha familiar teve de tirar com uma pá o granizo para poder entrar em casa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 21:13)

Neste momento o vento a ficar forte e a chuva aumentar,pelo radar está a chegar,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 21:17)

Black_Heart disse:


> Hoje estive por Castelo Branco, e por volta dessa hora, na zona do Jumbo, caiu um aguaceiro muito forte de grazino, durante uns 4/5 minutos, mas notava-se que ia em direcção a Espanha. Mas por ali, foi bem violento



Tal como tinha dito ,passou mais a norte,por aqui foram só um pingos e algum vento.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Tal como tinha dito ,passou mais a norte,por aqui foram só um pingos e algum vento.



Sim, da minha horta vê-se c.branco e pude ver que o grosso da precipitação se dirigiu mais em direção a salgueiro do campo e alcains.

Neste momento chove bem em castelo branco. E pelas imagens de radar temos chuva para mais umas 3 ou 4h..


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Mar 2013 às 21:56)

A trovoada não quer nada com Tondela hoje...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 22:04)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, da minha horta vê-se c.branco e pude ver que o grosso da precipitação se dirigiu mais em direção a salgueiro do campo e alcains.
> 
> Neste momento chove bem em castelo branco. E pelas imagens de radar temos chuva para mais umas 3 ou 4h..



Agora não chove,mas foram 30m bem chovidos,já agora Paulo H que andaste por fora da cidade,os ribeiros e rios devêm levar muita água,depois de uma semana bem regada .


----------



## Paulo H (9 Mar 2013 às 22:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Agora não chove,mas foram 30m bem chovidos,já agora Paulo H que andaste por fora da cidade,os ribeiros e rios devêm levar muita água,depois de uma semana bem regada .



Sim, passei no rio ocrêza e na rib do alvito, bem cheios. Vale a pena ver os açudes a transbordar de água, logo ali no rio ocreza (via taberna seca). Os ribeiros bem cheios, assim como a minha nascente que como não tem vazão suficiente, alaga a horta. Tive de abrir valas para não me estragar as cerejeiras nos cunqueiros  Também há algumas derrocadas de pedra pela estrada. As pedras fertilham água mesmo sem chuva. Conclusão: os solos parecem estar saturados em algumas zonas!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mar 2013 às 22:47)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, passei no rio ocrêza e na rib do alvito, bem cheios. Vale a pena ver os açudes a transbordar de água, logo ali no rio ocreza (via taberna seca). Os ribeiros bem cheios, assim como a minha nascente que como não tem vazão suficiente, alaga a horta. Tive de abrir valas para não me estragar as cerejeiras nos cunqueiros  Também há algumas derrocadas de pedra pela estrada. As pedras fertilham água mesmo sem chuva. Conclusão: os solos parecem estar saturados em algumas zonas!



Para ir tudo direito ao rio Tejo ,a aldeia dos cunqueiros essa já fica lá no alto a meio da serra,conheço bem,agora não chove e muito nublado,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2013 às 01:04)

Boas noites,
aqui por Lamego, de manhã abertas com sol
de tarde chuva fria, 
a temperatura máx foi 12, de repente a meio da tarde passou para 6 graus, com chuva e vento
é bom ver os rios e ribeiros com mais água


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

por aqui chove moderado, com alguns momentos que cai bem forte com algum granizo (pelo barulho na grade da varanda parecia), já esta assim ha um bom bocado
mas ainda nao trovejou...

era hoje que estou em casa que podia ter havido a trovoada de ontem.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Mar 2013 às 01:34)

ricardop120 disse:


> por aqui chove moderado, com alguns momentos que cai bem forte com algum granizo (pelo barulho na grade da varanda parecia), já esta assim ha um bom bocado
> mas ainda nao trovejou...
> 
> era hoje que estou em casa que podia ter havido a trovoada de ontem.



Por aqui também acabou mesmo agora de chover intensamente com algumas pepitas de granizo que estremeciam nas janelas. A trovoada não sei se vai chegar, estamos a receber restos de um comboio de células que se entrou em Lisboa e está a ir em direção a Portalegre.


----------



## Nickname (10 Mar 2013 às 06:16)

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfs.php?cidade=VISEU&lang=pt&type=graph&units=m

Previsões animadoras para 17 de Março.

Entretanto já se acumularam 9mm desde as 0 horas e 120mm desde 1 de Março.


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2013 às 09:01)

Bom dia

Por aqui chuva moderada e 6,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 11:27)

Boas,por aqui desde o iniçio da manhã...aguaceiros e por vezes de granizo já semi desfeitos,fazem barulho ao tocar no solo ,ambiente fresco e a temperatura a descer,com 9.8ºC e vento moderado de WNW.

Neste momento mais uma carga de aguaceiros e frios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

A sul daqui muito negro,por aqui muitas nuvens e não chove,a temperatura continua baixando,com 8.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2013 às 13:17)

boas

manha de aguaceiros, com o céu geralmente muito nublado. o vento sopra geralmente fraco. 
sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 13:21)

Neste momento boa carga de ,voltou a ficar encoberto,com 7.5ºC que é minima do dia .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

E de repente ficou de dia,sol e aguaceiros,tudo escuro em volta .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

acabou de passar por aqui uma bela rega com algum granizo e trovoada....


----------



## CSOF (10 Mar 2013 às 14:42)

forte aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

Continua tudo tapado ,já vai 1h com aguaceiros por vezes moderados...e está para durar ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mar 2013 às 15:54)

Continuam os aguaceiros no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 7.1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

Aguaceiro de neve na Gralheira.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mar 2013 às 16:53)

Poderá ser granizo?? Há minutos no Alto de Espinho granizava abundantemente e já estava tudo branquinho...!

Tenho foto no telemóvel. Vou tentar colocar aqui!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Covilhã: *5,8ºC* e *10 mm*.

A 1400m, nas Penhas da Saúde (_Facebook SnowLândia Tuga_):


----------



## Nickname (10 Mar 2013 às 17:43)

Que grande granizada.
Ficou tudo branquinho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

Pelas imagens do radar,não tarda que venha mais molho,a poente uma escuridão enorme .


----------



## boneli (10 Mar 2013 às 18:15)

AnDré disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve na Gralheira.



Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas a que altitude está a gralheira?


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu o dia tem sido marcado por aguaceiros moderados com algum granizo, e vento moderado a forte durante os mesmos.

Atual 8,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2013 às 18:27)

boneli disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas a que altitude está a gralheira?



O centro da aldeia fica entre os 1100 m e os 1120 m de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 18:34)

Fez-se de noite,chove bem e vento moderado de SWW,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2013 às 18:46)

Z13 disse:


> Poderá ser granizo?? Há minutos no Alto de Espinho granizava abundantemente e já estava tudo branquinho...!
> 
> Tenho foto no telemóvel. Vou tentar colocar aqui!



Ao inicio também pensei que sim, mas entretanto, pela imagem, dá para ver os penedos na serra brancos, pelo que julguei/julgo ser neve. 
Entretanto já derreteu tudo.

Aos 1100m é provável que tenha caído um pouco de tudo: neve, granizo e chuva. 

Às 17h, aos 1000m de altitude, Guarda e Montalegre andavam nos 4ºC.
Aos 1400m, nevava nas Penhas da Saúde, como aqui já foi referido.

Portanto, aos 1100m, devia ser um mix de tudo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mar 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego estão 6 graus
tem estado toda a tarde de aguaceiros.
Pelo que se vê, a neve deve estar pelos 1100 metros
o IPMA estã a prever na terça neve a partir dos 400 metros a partir da tarde. A ver vamos se acertam...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mar 2013 às 21:13)

Por aqui já vão 20 minutos  bem chovidos,com 7.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Mar 2013 às 13:30)

boas 
por aqui a manha foram de alguns aguacerios, e o vento geralmente fraco, temporariamente moderado... sigo com 10.3Â°C... 7.9Â°C foi a minima desta manha...


----------



## subaneve300 (11 Mar 2013 às 19:09)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> aqui por Lamego estão 6 graus
> tem estado toda a tarde de aguaceiros.
> Pelo que se vê, a neve deve estar pelos 1100 metros
> o IPMA estã a prever na terça neve a partir dos 400 metros a partir da tarde. A ver vamos se acertam...




neve a partir dos 400 metros?
Não pode se els dizem que chove moderadamente de noite e que cai uns aguaceiros à tarde nas penhas douradas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Boas ,hoje o dia foi de aguaceiros instantâneos,o vento desde do meio da manhã ficou moderado e com rajadas de WNW,a temperatura têm vindo a desçer do meio da tarde,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mar 2013 às 20:19)

Boas,
hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, com algum vento.
A temperatura máxima foi de 10 graus.
Agora a temperatura é de 4 graus.


----------



## panda (11 Mar 2013 às 21:32)

Temperatura actual 5.6ºC
 acumulada até ao momento 5.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mar 2013 às 21:32)

Boas,céu muito nublado e aguaceiros por vezes,com 7.6ºC e vento de W.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Mar 2013 às 21:38)

Boa noite , dia bem fresco hoje pela serra com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 4º e os 5º com aguaceiros durante o dia alguns de granizo, sigo com 6.4º.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

tarde de alguns aguaceiros moderados, com o vento geralmente fraco. 

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2013 às 09:02)

A serra da Estrela acordou hoje com um enorme nevão.






Fonte

Todas as estradas na serra encerradas, excepto a ligação Covilha-Penhas da Saúde e Seia-Sabugueiro.


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Mar 2013 às 12:20)

AnDré disse:


> A serra da Estrela acordou hoje com um enorme nevão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A zona da Torre parece estar com uma grande camada =)
Por aqui, o Sol e as nuvens vão dividindo o protagonismo


----------



## dlourenco (12 Mar 2013 às 14:49)

então pessoal do interior? está tudo calmo ?


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

Neste momento parece-me que cai água-neve (mas maioritariamente chuva), é uma chuva muito "alongada", a gota espalha-se toda e notam-se pequeníssimos pedaços de gelo que rapidamente derretem.

Talvez ao inicio da noite se veja cair neve por aqui.


----------



## Silknet (12 Mar 2013 às 15:20)

Nickname disse:


> Neste momento parece-me que cai água-neve (mas maioritariamente chuva), é uma chuva muito "alongada", a gota espalha-se toda e notam-se pequeníssimos pedaços de gelo que rapidamente derretem.
> 
> Talvez ao inicio da noite se veja cair neve por aqui.



Será que vamos vê-lá hoje a cair no Viso? Lol


----------



## Nickname (12 Mar 2013 às 15:57)

Silknet disse:


> Será que vamos vê-lá hoje a cair no Viso? Lol



veremos, é possivel...
Neste momento chove apenas


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Mar 2013 às 16:14)

Provavelmente não haverá precipitação quando chegar o frio...


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Mar 2013 às 17:16)

Por aqui, temos tido um dia com céu nublado, por vezes pouco nublado; vento (rajadas) médio e alguns aguaceiros. Por volta das 13h ouviu-se um trovão.
Nada de interessante até ao momento.


----------



## jonyyy (12 Mar 2013 às 18:04)

Por aqui temos tido um dia com neblusidade variavel, de tarde tem estado mais encoberto com alguns aguaceiros, pelas 5h veio uma pancada de neve molhada mas nada mais, o termómetro do carro marcava 3.5Cº


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 18:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Provavelmente não haverá precipitação quando chegar o frio...



Boa tarde Caro ferreira5,

É bem verdade, falta sempre o melhor (precipitação).

Hoje é um dia épico para algumas regiões litorais de França e da Bélgica, nevões importantes tanto pela intensidade como pela durabilidade do evento.

Como referi no outro tópico (Seguimento Internacional), na região francesa (Manche) existe acumulações na ordem de 40 cms e montes de neve em alguns locais (1m-1m50) devido as fortes rajadas de vento. Esse departamento e o vizinho (Calvados) estão em aviso Vermelho.

Esqueci-me de mencionar as Temp. mínimas previstas esta noite em algumas cidades do Norte de França: Devem rondar os -8º/-9ºC (Localmente -10ºC).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2013 às 18:19)

Boas,hoje já foi dia de pouca chuva,dia de muitas nuvens e sol com subida de temperatura...neste momento já a descer bem,com 9.6ºC e vento moderado de WNW.

Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mar 2013 às 18:36)

Tive a informação de que neva em Montalegre... talvez alguma nuvem mais afoita!

Bem melhor do que nada!


----------



## Z13 (12 Mar 2013 às 18:38)

Em Bragança a temperatura vai caindo bem, *4,1ºC* actuais, que são também a mínima do dia. Pode ser que alguma nuvem passe por aqui também!!


----------



## Ronny (12 Mar 2013 às 19:20)

http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=burgos

Vamos ver se a precipitação desce mais um bocadito.. e vem para oeste..

Burgos já com neve..


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Mar 2013 às 20:07)

Eu vou esperar sentado... Talvez só caia neve no Caramulo, Tondela à partida está completamente fora do evento. Mas pronto melhor que nada. A temperatura está nos 6.5º, muito quente para ver flocos.


----------



## boneli (12 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

Cheguei agora de Montalegre....muito frio mas pouca precipitação. Sempre qye caia era neve, mas pouca muito pouca. Até o Larouco pouco tinha, no entanto no GerÊs o cenário era bem diferente com uma boa acomulação a partir dos 1000/1100 metros, mas apenas nas Serras do Gerês.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Mar 2013 às 20:48)

A precipitação para já quer pouca coisa com o norte e parte do centro do país. Começa a desenhar-se uma pequena manchinha de precipitação no Atlântico, compreendida ente os 0.1mm e os 0.5mm de precipitação. Talvez chegue a zonas como Serra da Estrela, Guarda, e passe de raspão pelo Caramulo. Mas ainda é cedo para definir a sua travessia.


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

Ar mais frio entrou a pouco norte


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Mar 2013 às 20:55)

A minha mensagem anterior tornou-se inválida. Segundo a imagem das 20:40 do radar a precipitação está a dissipar-se no Oceano. Pode ser que outra linha instável se forme entretanto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2013 às 21:01)

Poucas nuvens e o vento moderado de WNW e ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (12 Mar 2013 às 21:03)

Entretanto, na Gralheira, parece que já acumulou um pouquinho a neve...

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2013 às 21:18)

Por isto é que fecham as estradas 





Foto Nuno Lourenço 



 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45899202.84947.441365429233287&type=1&theater


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2013 às 21:36)

AnDré disse:


> A serra da Estrela acordou hoje com um enorme nevão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AnDré a 3 semanas passei numa caminhada no planalto da Torre e em muitos sítios enterrava-me ate aos joelhos, imagino agora 

Por onde passei


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Norther disse:


> AnDré a 3 semanas passei numa caminhada no planalto da Torre e em muitos sítios enterrava-me ate aos joelhos, imagino agora
> 
> Por onde passei
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/1774/hhhhhhhhsv.jpg[/IMG



Já à um bom par de anos que não faço caminhadas ai pela serra ,bons tempos , deve estar bastante apetecivel neste momento .

Dia de aguaceiros em especial durante a tarde a temperatura nos 4º aos 800 mts.


----------



## panda (12 Mar 2013 às 22:01)

Temperatura actual 5.8ºC
 acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mar 2013 às 22:40)

Vento moderado e fresco de NW,com 5.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

mandaram-me mensagem agora que neva com fraca intensidade e farrapos finos em Trancoso


----------



## bartotaveira (12 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Por aqui está tudo calmo, não me parece que vá ter sorte neste evento...

Destaque apenas para a temperatura, *-0,4ºC* e sensação térmica de *-8ºC*, está impossível andar na rua...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 23:21)

Norther disse:


> Por isto é que fecham as estradas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não sei como aconteceu esse accidente mas sabemos que algumas pessoas de norte a sul aventuram-se à serra da Estrela (por ser a única estância portuguesa), alguns pensam que as viaturas 2x4 (de gama média/alta) podem desafiar a lei da natureza. As correntes ou pneus de inverno são altamente recomendados para essas situações (dias de neve) para chegar minimamente em segurança à torre. Com gelo mesmo com todas as devidas precauções ou com 4x4 é complicado, depois depende muito das condições e infraestrutura rodoviária.


----------



## diogortrick (12 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Já neva cá na Guarda.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mar 2013 às 23:42)

Fotos fantásticas 
As duas últimas é que...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

Pessoal,

Já há relatos de neve esta noite nas localidades (Cestas) (Le Barp) e (Biscarrosse) situadas ambas a sul de Bordéus (Região da Aquitânia) a cotas baixas (< 100m) e relativamente perto do golfo de Biscaia (menos de 40 km's).

Coisa engraçada é que a neve não estava prevista e nenhum aviso da Météo-France para essa zona.

Conclusão: As surpresas fazem parte da Meteorologia!!! Ainda bem que não é uma ciência exata.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (12 Mar 2013 às 23:45)

diogortrick disse:


> Já neva cá na Guarda.



Boa notícia para a cidade mais alta do país!!!


----------



## Norther (12 Mar 2013 às 23:47)

A muita gente que não tem noção como se conduz na neve depois é isto, um dia caminhei com muito mau tempo ate a Torre e decidimos descer pela estrada para ver como estava, e acredita que por mais que os limpa neves limpassem a estrada estava sempre a desaparecer com intensa queda de neve.


Foto desta noite em Trancoso, ainda acumulou nos carros e jardins 
Sem sombra de duvidas Trancoso a vencedora da cidade com mais neve neste inverno em Portugal, tiveram 3 nevões fora estes pequenos inventos


----------



## Black_Heart (13 Mar 2013 às 11:37)

Norther disse:


> A muita gente que não tem noção como se conduz na neve depois é isto, um dia caminhei com muito mau tempo ate a Torre e decidimos descer pela estrada para ver como estava, e acredita que por mais que os limpa neves limpassem a estrada estava sempre a desaparecer com intensa queda de neve.
> 
> 
> Foto desta noite em Trancoso, ainda acumulou nos carros e jardins
> Sem sombra de duvidas Trancoso a vencedora da cidade com mais neve neste inverno em Portugal, tiveram 3 nevões fora estes pequenos inventos



Realmente Trancoso esteve muito forte este ano 

Por aqui, céu praticamente limpo, mas com ar bem frio


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Mar 2013 às 13:22)

boas 
por aqui a manha foi de ceu nublado, mas com muito sol... 0.9.C foi a minima do dia... sigo com 9.4.C


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

Serra da Estrela, esta tarde!







Foto do facebook de SnowLândia.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Mar 2013 às 15:24)

Black_Heart disse:


> Realmente Trancoso esteve muito forte este ano
> 
> Por aqui, céu praticamente limpo, mas com ar bem frio



Sim conheço bem trancoso, é muito frio, e alem disso muito ventoso(mais que aqui na Guarda) o que torna a sensação de frio maior, mas mesmo assim este ano aqui pela Guarda, mesmo não sendo um Inverno frio, contando com Dezembro houve pelo menos 17 dias em que se registou queda de neve
E pelo menos 7 desses dias houve neve no solo Os ultimos 3 dias tem caido neve, mas ontem a noite foi engraçado que nevou muito pouco mesmo, mas tava tanto frio que os cristais que cairam ficavam no solo ehehe
Agora o prémio para maior nevao ate ao momento é de trancoso, com aqueles mais de 30 cm

por aqui hoje ceu pouco nublado mas muito frio
Pode ser que o Inverno inda não tenha acabado e a neve inda faça uma ultima aparição


----------



## boneli (13 Mar 2013 às 16:12)

jonyyy disse:


> Sim conheço bem trancoso, é muito frio, e alem disso muito ventoso(mais que aqui na Guarda) o que torna a sensação de frio maior, mas mesmo assim este ano aqui pela Guarda, mesmo não sendo um Inverno frio, contando com Dezembro houve pelo menos 17 dias em que se registou queda de neve
> E pelo menos 7 desses dias houve neve no solo Os ultimos 3 dias tem caido neve, mas ontem a noite foi engraçado que nevou muito pouco mesmo, mas tava tanto frio que os cristais que cairam ficavam no solo ehehe
> Agora o prémio para maior nevao ate ao momento é de trancoso, com aqueles mais de 30 cm
> 
> ...





Não queria aqui levantar polémica mas não se esqueçam de Montalegre...este ano já apanhei mais do que 30 cm na Vila! O problema é que poucas informações temos de lá mas já apanhei neve 4 vezes este ano sendo que na ultima vez tinha mais de 30 cm na zona junto á rotunda da vila. .


----------



## Johnny (13 Mar 2013 às 16:17)

Pois mas eles estavam a falar de cidades... Montalegre é vila...Montalegre é um caso à parte em Portugal, no q toca a neve e gelo... ainda bem q n estou assim tão longe de lá...




boneli disse:


> Não queria aqui levantar polémica mas não se esqueçam de Montalegre...este ano já apanhei mais do que 30 cm na Vila! O problema é que poucas informações temos de lá mas já apanhei neve 4 vezes este ano sendo que na ultima vez tinha mais de 30 cm na zona junto á rotunda da vila. .


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2013 às 16:18)

boneli disse:


> Não queria aqui levantar polémica mas não se esqueçam de Montalegre...este ano já apanhei mais do que 30 cm na Vila! O problema é que poucas informações temos de lá mas já apanhei neve 4 vezes este ano sendo que na ultima vez tinha mais de 30 cm na zona junto á rotunda da vila. .



Montalegre muito provavelmente é a sede de concelho com maior numero de dias de neve em Portugal na maioria dos Invernos, em Portugal é difícil rivalizar com Montalegre no que toca à neve. 

Pena não haver por aqui pessoal de Montalegre que participe assiduamente no fórum.


----------



## Norther (13 Mar 2013 às 16:45)

Eu falei em cidades, bem sei que nada bate a região de Montalegre, é das regiões mais frias de Portugal, fui la no Outono e a tarde fazia mais frio que nas Penhas Douradas :-) agora em termos de acumulação no solo em cidades acho que Trancoso foi a que teve mais este ano, na Guarda o que faltou foi precipitação se não seria ela.

AnDré agora considero um belo manto de neve na Torre, a antiga :-) nota-se pouco as rochas, e promete continuar a nevar na próxima semana, se continuar assim teremos neve na serra ate Maio


----------



## diogortrick (13 Mar 2013 às 18:09)

Johnny disse:


> Pois mas eles estavam a falar de cidades... Montalegre é vila...Montalegre é um caso à parte em Portugal, no q toca a neve e gelo... ainda bem q n estou assim tão longe de lá...



Olha que Trancoso de cidade pouco tem. Só mesmo o nome. De resto...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Boas,dia ,pela manhã céu limpo para dar lugar algumas nuvens pela tarde ,neste momento já céu limpo novamente para dar lugar ao ambiente ainda mais ,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## Johnny (13 Mar 2013 às 19:12)

Eu conheço bem Trancoso... o meu pai é de lá perto (Mêda... outra micro-cidade)...




diogortrick disse:


> Olha que Trancoso de cidade pouco tem. Só mesmo o nome. De resto...


----------



## Johnny (13 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Falando de Montalegre, tive a confirmação segura de q a neve caiu hj, em abundância neste concelho, mt especialmente nas zonas de Pitões das Júnias e zonas fronteiriças...


----------



## Scuderia (13 Mar 2013 às 20:34)

Johnny disse:


> Falando de Montalegre, tive a confirmação segura de q a neve caiu hj, em abundância neste concelho, mt especialmente nas zonas de Pitões das Júnias e zonas fronteiriças...



Eu espero que sim pois no fim de semana vou para lá  

Mas é pena não haver um informador local.


----------



## panda (13 Mar 2013 às 20:49)

Temperatura actual 5.9ºC
Dados de hoje 1.1ºC / 10.9ºC


----------



## boneli (13 Mar 2013 às 20:54)

diogortrick disse:


> Olha que Trancoso de cidade pouco tem. Só mesmo o nome. De resto...



Pois isto ás vezes de comparar cidades é um pouco relativo....coriosamente à coisa de um mês estive em Trancoso onde passei lá a noite. Nevou muito mesmo

Ontem estive em Montalegre e nevou mas havia pouca precipitação, no entanto todos os montes á volta estavam com uma boa camada..até tirei fotos mas não atino em por fotos aqui.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Boa noite , pela serra um dia bem fresco com alguns montes da Serra do Açor ao amanhecer e durante o dia todos branquinhos devido ao sincelo ,pela serra durante o dia a temperatura nos 2ºc mais o wind chill , sigo com 0.6ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mar 2013 às 21:58)

Boas,limpo e vai ficando ,com 5.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Mar 2013 às 22:11)

Johnny disse:


> Pois mas eles estavam a falar de cidades... Montalegre é vila...Montalegre é um caso à parte em Portugal, no q toca a neve e gelo... ainda bem q n estou assim tão longe de lá...




Claro! Montalegre sendo uma vila bem no norte é uma zona com muito mais precipitação do que o interior eheh
Não tava a levantar polémica, alias estava so a referir que este inverno apesar de não ser frio até esta a ter alguns  episodios de neve


----------



## jonyyy (13 Mar 2013 às 22:14)

Johnny disse:


> Eu conheço bem Trancoso... o meu pai é de lá perto (Mêda... outra micro-cidade)...



Sim a Mêda ainda é mais pequena que Trancoso, mas em termos de ruas muito mais confusa


----------



## diogortrick (13 Mar 2013 às 23:33)

jonyyy disse:


> Sim a Mêda ainda é mais pequena que Trancoso, mas em termos de ruas muito mais confusa



Mas a Mêda é só uma rua...


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2013 às 00:49)

Mais uma madrugada bem fresquinha, neste momento estão *1.9ºC*.

Extremos desta quarta-feira:

Mínima: *1.2ºC* (05:10)
Máxima: *9.3ºC* (14:38)


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Mar 2013 às 13:29)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e uma minima de -1.1.C... 
atualmente esta tudo igual, hoje vejo bem a serra da estrela e o manto branco, esta gira... sigo com 10.7.C


----------



## panda (14 Mar 2013 às 18:16)

Temperatura actual 10.2ºC
Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2013 às 18:57)

Boas,noite e manhã fria,pela tarde ambiente agradável com muito sol ,com 11.7ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 14.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Mar 2013 às 19:31)

Céu despido de nuvens neste momento sem vento

Umas fotos da Serra do meu amigo Nuno Lourenço 



 



 



 

Onde esta a estrada


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Mar 2013 às 21:01)

Bom não sei dizer que temperatura mínima é que esteve exatamente. A minha estação acusou -1.6ºC no entanto disse que a temperatura mínima é -2.6ºC... O que é certo é que esteve uma madrugada gélida


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Boas,tudo calmo e a noite de hoje não está tão ,com 8.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 11:44)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia...nuvens altas e algum sol ,a temperatura lá vai subindo devagar,com 12.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 13:01)

Agora já com céu limpo ,ambiente na rua...morno ,com 13.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 14:33)

Tudo calmo com muito sol ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 17:17)

O sol por aqui já se escondeu atrás das nuvens ,com 13.9ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 4.2ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Mar 2013 às 21:16)

Boa noite , dia ameno pela serra com a temperatura a chegar aos 10º, bastantes nuvens altas.






Deixo uma imagem da Torre obtida na passada Quarta Feira ao meio da Tarde .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mar 2013 às 21:33)

Tudo calmo com céu muito nublado,com 10.8ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2013 às 04:06)

Boa madrugada!

Depois de ontem (dia 15) ter estado um dia soalheiro a madrugada tem chuva fraca aqui em Bragança.

Fim-de-semana chuvoso em perspectiva


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2013 às 11:26)

As estradas de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, estão mais uma vez cortadas.

Fotografias das Penhas da Saúde, esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2013 às 14:09)

Boas,a noite foi de aguaceiros fracos,ainda não choveu durante o dia,céu nublado e vento fraco,com 11.9ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mar 2013 às 15:24)

por aqui até se pode dizer que está um dia agradável, com algum sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens e *12.7ºC*.

Chuva, apenas de madrugada e sem grande intensidade com um acumulado de *4 mm*.

Mínima de *6.3ºC* às 07:09.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2013 às 15:39)

Boas,sem chuva ainda,pelo sul muito escuro com 12.8ºc e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2013 às 15:41)

9.6ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2013 às 16:57)

Já ...aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mar 2013 às 20:43)

Anda muito fraco pelo interior norte e centro,já alguns dias...não há neve ,os aguaceiros continuam,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mar 2013 às 10:08)

Madrugada chuvosa com um acumulado de* 14 mm*.

Neste momento céu muito nublado e ausência de vento.


----------



## godzila (17 Mar 2013 às 10:14)

Por aqui o dia começou com muita chuva que acalmou á poucos minutos e deu lugar a um espesso nevoeiro que reduz quase totalmente a visibilidade.
Espero que melhore consideravelmente para o fim da tarde, para ver se é desta que vejo o cometa (2011 l4)


----------



## Serrano (17 Mar 2013 às 14:49)

Algumas abertas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2013 às 18:15)

Boas,noite e manhã com chuva,neste momento o céu já se encontra limpo e o vento de NW a ajudar a desçer a temperatura,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.9ºC / 13.1ºC e 11.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2013 às 19:24)

Boas,céu limpo e ambiente a ficar ,com 8.7ºC e vento moderado de NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mar 2013 às 20:20)

Vento moderado de NW e a ficar um briol,com 7.7º .


----------



## Z13 (17 Mar 2013 às 23:27)

Por Bragança este domingo foi um dia de, chuva pela madrugada (13,7mm) e abertas pela tarde!
Temperaturas entre os 3,9 C (actuais) e os 12,5 C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Nuvens e sol por vezes,ambiente na rua fresco devido ao vento moderado de NW,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2013 às 14:33)

Boas .

Mais sol e já com poucas nuvens,ambiente na rua bem melhor ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2013 às 18:30)

Boas,ainda com algumas nuvens e vento muito fraco,a tarde ainda foi de ambiente morno ,com 11.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.0ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Mar 2013 às 18:46)

Temperatura actual 9.2ºC e 34%hr
Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 14.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mar 2013 às 21:20)

Mais nuvens e vento fraco,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2013 às 05:32)

Bons dias, por agora *1.4ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Mar 2013 às 07:05)

Boas, céu muito nublado sem 

*Temp. 2.6ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1004 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2013 às 11:25)

Vai nevando na Serra da Estrela.







Fonte


----------



## jonyyy (19 Mar 2013 às 12:24)

AnDré disse:


> Vai nevando na Serra da Estrela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A serra ta muito bonita, fui la no domingo e apartir dos 1600mtrs inda havia muita neve tendo em conta que estamos praticamente na Primavera é muito bom
Por aqui ceu bem escuro e vai caindo neve molhada, ve-se bem a desfazer nos vidros, mas não ha grande sensação de frio ehehe


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mar 2013 às 13:13)

boas
por aqui+a manha foi de ceu encoberto, cÃµ akgun nevoeiro da parte da manha. atualmente chove fraquinho, nao ha vento e sigo com, 9.3.C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2013 às 17:30)

Boas,dia de inverno ,a chuva desde as 9h...por vezes aguaceiros moderados,mais pela manhã,agora chuva fraca desde as 14h ,temperatura baixa,com 8.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Mar 2013 às 20:07)

Por aqui agora está céu nublado mas já sem precipitação, 3Cº e pouco vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mar 2013 às 21:52)

Boas,a chuva já se foi embora algumas horas,ainda meio nublado e vento fraco,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.6ºC / 8.9ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Mar 2013 às 00:55)

Máxima bem invernal neste ultimo dia de Inverno, ficou-se pelos 7.1ºC.
Houve alguns aguaceiros de manhã


----------



## jonyyy (20 Mar 2013 às 13:36)

Boas. por aqui céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, com um ambiente  bem ameno 7cº a instantes
Cheira a Primavera


----------



## Z13 (20 Mar 2013 às 13:49)

Por Bragança o dia começou descoberto, encobrindo agora ao inicio da tarde.

A mínima foi de *2,2ºC* e a neve está cada vez mais ao longe.... 



v


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Z13 disse:


> A mínima foi de *2,2ºC* e a neve está cada vez mais ao longe....
> 
> A Sanabria deve estar um espectáculo, vamos ver na Páscoa .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Mar 2013 às 14:19)

boas
por aqui o dia esta a ser de primavera, apesar do nevoiro da parte da manha.
ceu pouco nublado, vento fraquinho e sigo com 13.7.C...


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2013 às 17:59)

Boa tarde!

Grandes fotos Z13, De facto a Sanabria apresenta uma bela camada de neve vista aqui de Bragança. 

Hoje tem estado um belo dia de sol aqui por Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2013 às 18:21)

Boas,dia de muito sol com algumas nuvens,subida de temperatura ,com 13.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


Dados de hoje 3.3ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Tudo calmo com vento muito fraco,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Scuderia (20 Mar 2013 às 21:42)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Grandes fotos Z13, De facto a Sanabria apresenta uma bela camada de neve vista aqui de Bragança.
> 
> Hoje tem estado um belo dia de sol aqui por Bragança.



Sanabria e Manzaneda tive no domingo e nunca tinha visto tanta neve!

Espanha qualquer "penico" alto tem neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2013 às 12:33)

Bom dia .

Pela manhã uma fina camada de nuvens altas e continua...nuvens baixas de SW a chegar ,o vento a ficar moderado ESE e hoje a sentir-se quente ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2013 às 13:55)

Scuderia disse:


> Espanha qualquer "penico" alto tem neve



Mais ou menos...mais ou menos.
Na zona centro, no maciço central as coisas não tem sido tão boas para queda de neve, embora este ano as coisas estejam mais compostas.
Nos caso de Manzaneda e Sanabria, as entradas de norte foram muito benéficas nos últimos tempos, mas também aí temos de ter atenção não só à altitude como à latitude, e também ao facto de serem cadeias montanhosas mais extensas que as nossas, propiciando o micro-clima de montanha tão necessário às quedas de neve mais abundantes.
Nesta altura, final de Março, até a Serra da Estrela está bem melhor do que noutros anos. E a previsão é de continuar a queda de neve a altitudes superiores a 1400 mts (por vezes um pouco menores) nos próximos dias.

No final dos anos 90, precisamente por esta altura, desloquei-me a Sanábria. Pelos 1500\1600 mts de altitude a altura de neve na estrada era tal, que os meios mecânicos de limpeza das estradas estavam todos a trabalhar - a essa altitude a altura de neve era superior a 4 metros. Uma barbaridade


----------



## olaria (21 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

*Serra da estrela*

Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se algum de vocês sabe dizer se existe possibilidade  de nevar entre hoje e amanha na Serra da Estrela? Eu vou amanha de manha para a Serra pelo lado da Covilha e vou ficar no Sabugueiro mas tenho receio de encontrar a estrada cortada, se alguem souber alguma coisa agradeço. Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2013 às 15:10)

*Re: Serra da estrela*



olaria disse:


> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber se algum de vocês sabe dizer se existe possibilidade  de nevar entre hoje e amanha na Serra da Estrela? Eu vou amanha de manha para a Serra pelo lado da Covilha e vou ficar no Sabugueiro mas tenho receio de encontrar a estrada cortada, se alguem souber alguma coisa agradeço. Obrigado



Está prevista bastante precipitação esta noite. Segundo o modelo GFS a cota de neve andará pelos 1500/1600m. Independentemente disso as condições na zona da torre deverão estar adversas pelo que não é de excluir a hipótese de a circulação poder ser cortada. Durante o restante dia de 6ª a precipitação diminuirá pelo que, a ser cortada a circulação, é natural que seja restabelecida ao longo do dia.


----------



## olaria (21 Mar 2013 às 15:19)

*Re: Serra da estrela*



vitamos disse:


> Está prevista bastante precipitação esta noite. Segundo o modelo GFS a cota de neve andará pelos 1500/1600m. Independentemente disso as condições na zona da torre deverão estar adversas pelo que não é de excluir a hipótese de a circulação poder ser cortada. Durante o restante dia de 6ª a precipitação diminuirá pelo que, a ser cortada a circulação, é natural que seja restabelecida ao longo do dia.



Obrigado pela resposta, eu vou logo de manha espero chegar perto das 10 da manha e antes de começar a subir vou me tentar informar da situaçao. Obrigado


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mar 2013 às 15:49)

Boas Tardes!

Dia com algum vento mas com temperatura agradável, neste momento com 16.1ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2013 às 15:51)

Por Bragança o dia tem andado entre o "coberto" e "algumas abertas"!

Neste momento registo *14,1ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *4,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2013 às 15:53)

Boas,tarde agradável quanto a temperatura,tirando o vento moderado,que não incomoda muito ,nuvens altas e médias e algum sol,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Temperatura actual 13.6ºC e 35%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 6.2ºC
Temperatura máxima 16.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mar 2013 às 18:52)

Céu quase limpo e vento muito fraco,com 14.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## invent (22 Mar 2013 às 00:16)

Tá a chover por estas lados faz uns 15 min, cai uma chuva moderada.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2013 às 10:35)

*Nevão fecha estradas na Serra da Estrela*


> As estradas de acesso à Torre, na Serra da Estrela, estão encerradas hoje de manhã, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Centro de Limpeza de Neve.
> 
> Um nevão que começou a cair desde o início da última noite obrigou a fechar as ligações a partir dos Piornos, na encosta da Covilhã, e desde a Lagoa Comprida, do lado de Seia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2013 às 10:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Nevão fecha estradas na Serra da Estrela*




Eu vou para la amanha fazer o corredor dos mercadores que deve ter bom gelo  a ver se me deixam passar ate as Penhas da Saúde pelo menos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 12:02)

Boas,noite e parte da manhã  com chuva,começou pelas 0h 30m de hoje até cerca das 10h,até agora 8.7mm,há momentos caiu um aguaceiro de 5m e puxado a vento e fez descer a temperatura,com 11.9ºC e muitas nuvens.

A todo o momento...pode haver descarga  de  sem aviso .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 13:25)

Neste momento um aguaceiro forte com granizo...muito vento .


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Mar 2013 às 13:26)

Uma Valente saraivada de pedra aqui por Castelo Branco  .

Edit: Que já acalmou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 13:37)

Ainda pinga e faz sol,já se fez ouvir um trovão,a temperatura levou mais uma porrada desceu 4.0ºC,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 16:02)

Sol e muitas nuvens ,com 14.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens no horizonte ,a temperatura a descer,a noite passada não baixou dos 9.2ºC...vai ser batida ,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2013 às 20:12)

Por aqui, depois de uma manhã chuvosa, a tarde acabou dominada pelo sol. 

8,2ºC por agora, depois de um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mar 2013 às 20:47)

Mais um aguaceiro forte.


----------



## panda (22 Mar 2013 às 21:26)

Temperatura actual 9ºC
 acumulada 8.7mm
será que o inverno não acaba e vai nevar na serra até ao verao


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2013 às 23:43)

Penhas da Saúde com nevoeiro e alguns aguaceiros de neve temperatura 2c


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Mar 2013 às 23:58)

Arrefeceu, estão 8.3ºc e sem chuva. O vento é fraco!


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2013 às 00:33)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de alguns aguaceiros da parte da manha, a tarde foi dominada pelo sol... 
atualmente encontro me em gouveia, onde caiu um aguaceiro ha pouco, nao ha vento e sigo com 7.5Â°C


----------



## ACalado (23 Mar 2013 às 03:33)

*Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

 Já neva!!!


----------



## ACalado (23 Mar 2013 às 04:11)

*Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

 neve penhas


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2013 às 04:55)

Penhas da Saúde, há pouco (~ 1500 m). De momento, a estação (PCE) marca -0,2ºC. A neve continua a caír, acumulando livremente.


----------



## Nickname (23 Mar 2013 às 05:27)

Hoje reparei em algo curioso, a média da temperatura máxima para Viseu em Março é de 15.9ºC

23 dias depois do inicio do mês ainda não foi atingida essa temperatura uma única vez, e tendo em conta as previsões, poderá não ser atingida até ao fim do mês.
E exceptuando o dia 21 de Março, em que chegou aos 15.4ºC, todas as máximas dos outros dias tiveram, pelo menos, 3.1ºC abaixo dos 15.9ºC de referência.

Outros dados :
Número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 15.0ºC e máximo absoluto de 1 de janeiro a 22 de Março nos últimos 15 anos:

2013 - 5 dias/ 16.8ºC
2012 - 26 dias / 23.7ºC
2011 - 15 dias / 21.6ºC
2010 - 6 dias / 19.1ºC
2009 - 28 dias / 23.5ºC
2008 - 28 dias / 20.6ºC
2007 - 16 dias / 20.1ºC
2006 - 11 dias / 22.5ºC
2005 - 18 dias / 23.2ºC
2004 - 19 dias / 20.4ºC
2003 - 18 dias / 20.9ºC
2002 - 16 dias / 25.8ºC
2001 - 11 dias / 20.3ºC
2000 - 35 dias / 23.7ºC
1999 - 26 dias / 21.7ºC


Entretanto, parece que os 180mm que já cairam este mês não chegam, até ao final dele ainda pode vir outro tanto


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mar 2013 às 08:58)

Bom dia!

Esta madrugada por volta das 2:30 choveu forte com algum granizo e trovoada.

A manhã começou calma, com céu encoberto e sem precipitação.

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2013 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Em directo das Penhas da Saúde (~ 1500 m), seguimos com 0,2ºC e algum nevoeiro. Há cerca de 1h caiu um razoável aguaceiro de neve, ainda que curto.

Mantém-se o manto da precipitação da madrugada.

Mínima de *-0,4ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2013 às 09:38)

Por Castelo Branco o a manhã segue nublada com algum chuvisco. Durante a noite penso que choveu bem


----------



## Z13 (23 Mar 2013 às 10:44)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



spiritmind disse:


> Ver anexo 54 Já neva!!!



O Gil anda pouco agasalhado...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2013 às 11:44)

Mínima de 6,5ºC, ontem ainda tive 5,7ºC antes da 0h mas depois veio o vento lá se foi tudo .

De momento 10,8ºC e vai pingando.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2013 às 12:17)

Continua a chover neste momento, dpx de 10min de águaceiros moderados a fortes com granizo há mistura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2013 às 13:17)

Aguaceiro de grande intensidade abate-se neste momento em Idanha-a-Velha.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Mar 2013 às 13:21)

boas
por gouveia a manha foi de ceu muito nublado, mas nao choveu ainda... o vento sopra fraco, mas fresco... sigo com 12.1Â°C


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2013 às 13:45)

A chegar a Monsanto e a chuva torrencial continua. 7,0°C.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2013 às 15:46)

10.5ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2013 às 19:36)

Boas,céu pouco nublado,pela noite ainda foi de aguceiros,entre as 12h/13h caiu uma valente chuvada,nunca mais choveu,dia fresco,com 8.7ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 12.0ºC e 7.2mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Céu pouco nublado e vento muito fraco,com 7.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2013 às 00:54)

por gouveia esta tudo calmo, beu encoberto vento fraco e sigo com 7.8Â°C
minima de 6.3Â°C
maxima de 13.4Â°C


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 04:56)

Foi uma noite de muita chuva, 10mm entre as 0h e as 4h, agora chuvisca apenas.
E estamos próximos dos 200mm mensais e dos 500mm em 2013 por aqui.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 08:03)

Na publicação do IPMA(em baixo), Viseu teve uma precipitação de 251.2mm no mês de Janeiro, enquanto que nos outros sites, ogimet, tutiempo, etc... o valor é de 202.9mm.

Os dados do ogimet e do tutiempo sei que são referentes à estação do aeródromo, serão os do ipma referentes à estação Viseu-cidade?

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...pHirOd/cli_20130101_20130131_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2013 às 08:11)

Nickname disse:


> Na publicação do IPMA(em baixo), Viseu teve uma precipitação de 251.2mm no mês de Janeiro, enquanto que nos outros sites, ogimet, tutiempo, etc... o valor é de 202.9mm.
> 
> Os dados do ogimet e do tutiempo sei que são referentes à estação do aeródromo, serão os do ipma referentes à estação Viseu-cidade?


Esses sites que tu mencionaste serão confiáveis? Se forem então creio que pode mesmo ser os dados da estação Viseu-Cidade, o IPMA não menciona qual a estação acho que o deveria fazer.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Mar 2013 às 08:16)

Bom dia de "Ramos", alguma  neste momento

Temp. 9.3ºC
HR 89%
Pressão 1005 hPa
Vento 12.2 de W
Precipitação 3.7 mm


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 08:33)

Chove com alguma intensidade desde as 7 da manhã, 

10:40 Continua a chuva com períodos de acalmia pelo meio, vão chovendo uns 2/3 mm por hora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2013 às 11:20)

Boas
Por Castelo Branco manhã agradável, apenas de assinalar um aguaceiro fraco.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 12.0°C.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2013 às 11:39)

Mínima de 5,7ºC e neste momento 11,0ºC, hoje deverá ser mais quente que ontem .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2013 às 11:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas
> Por Castelo Branco manhã agradável, apenas de assinalar um aguaceiro fraco.
> Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 12.0°C.



Rapidamente encobriu e chove com alguma intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos, penso que com algumas pedras de granizo à mistura.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2013 às 14:24)

boas
por gouveia o ceu tem estado muito nublado, com aguaceiros... o vento sopra fraco a moderado desde o inicio da tarde... sigo com 11.1Â°C...


----------



## Z13 (24 Mar 2013 às 14:45)

Por Bragança muito nublado e *11,2ºC*.

Até agora só *1,3mm* de precipitação...


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Tempo incerto aqui! O céu está bastante nublado, com algumas abertas que por vezes deixam passar a luz solar. O vento sopra moderado e por vezes vão ocorrendo chuviscos.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mar 2013 às 16:05)

Tempo de aguaceiros no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 10ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 16:10)

Céu muito nublado, de vez em quando chove, mas apenas tenuemente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2013 às 17:39)

Boas,dia com muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros de vez em quando ,o vento é o que está a dar nas vistas  hoje,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Pouco choveu depois das 14 horas, ainda assim a tarde foi pautada por aguaceiros fracos.
Ambas as estações de Viseu, aeródromo e cidade passaram já os 20 mm no dia de hoje, e o melhor está para vir com o dia de amanhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mar 2013 às 21:41)

Por aqui o céu já se apresenta muito nublado com a temperatura a subir algumas déçimas,com 9.0ºC.

Neste momento começou a chover .


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Mar 2013 às 21:45)

Dia de aguaceiros pela Covilhã, mais intensos e frequentes na parte da manhã. Está frio para a época do ano e não é preciso consultar os termómetros, pois a natureza não mente: as árvores estão todas ainda a dormir profundamente, mesmo as cerejeiras que, na maior parte dos anos, por esta altura, estão a começar a florir.

A estação do meteocovilha já regista um acumulado mensal de 237 mm e se na próxima semana chover o que os modelos preveem, vamos ultrapassar largamente os 300mm!


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

Boa noite , pelas Penhas Douradas a temperatura nos 1º c com alguns aguaceiros de granizo durante a tarde.


----------



## Nickname (24 Mar 2013 às 21:57)

Vai chovendo, pouco mais vai.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mar 2013 às 23:12)

boas

de volta a santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, vão caindo aguaceiros moderados, e vento fraquinho sigo com 9.7ºC.

na viagem de vinda, decidi passar pelas caldas da felgueira (concelho de nelas) numa estrada que vai junto do rio mondego, e o riu já inundou os lameiros e as terras baixas junto das margens nessa zona, com uma corrente brutal.   já a algum tempo que não via aquela zona de lameiros completamente inundados.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2013 às 23:18)

Máxima de 13,6ºC, já estou a ver se chega  .

De momento tá fresco, mas irá começar a subir em breve, 7,2ºC e muita humidade no ar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2013 às 01:24)

Eu vou esperando pela festa! Gostava que trouxesse uns flashs à mistura, mas acho que a tendência não é essa...


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 07:49)

7h50: Chuva intensa e incessante desde que acordei ás 7h da manhã.

8h30: Continua a chover sem parar, cada vez mais intensa, assim como o vento. Tempo fresco.

9h20: A chuva continua ininterrupta, com intensidade moderada.


Curiosidade: Já se ultrapassaram os 500mm neste ano de 2013


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2013 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Bragança desde o inicio da madrugada que chove sem parar... acumulados *15mm* até agora.

A temperatura tem oscilado entre os *5,1ºC* de mínima e os* 6,9ºC*


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 12:06)

Fui dar uma volta pela cidade, e o Rio Pavia, na zona do túnel, estava quase a transbordar e alguma lojas na zona da ribeira estavam inundadas.
Desde que acordei, 5 horas seguidas sem parar de chover, e esta última meia hora foi a mais intensa.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

5 mm já.

A temperatura vai já nos 12,5ºC, o ar quente vai chegando, vamos lá ver até onde vai.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2013 às 12:33)

Boas,desde o meio da noite que ainda não parou de ,em forma de aguaceiros fracos,com pouca acumulação,com 12.9ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2013 às 12:44)

Mammatus vistos ontem, pelas 12h35, da Barragem da Pracana:


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 12:46)

foto espectacular


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2013 às 14:22)

Boas,já não chove,começou a ficar mais claro com muitas nuvens baixas com bom andamento ,com 13.9ºC e o vento moderado de SW.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mar 2013 às 14:28)

O dia por aqui tem sido de chuva, embora por vezes sem grande intensidade, mas tem sido persistente e o acumulado já vai nos *12.0 mm*.

Temperatura nos *12.4ºC*.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 15:11)

Já vou com 8h consecutivas de chuva (pelo menos) desde que acordei.
Das 0h ás 15 horas cairam 25m.
46mm desde a meia-noite de ontem.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mar 2013 às 15:34)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de chuva, e continua ainda nao parou... o vento sopra fraco, sigo com 13.3Â°C


----------



## jonyyy (25 Mar 2013 às 15:58)

Boas, por aqui tem sido um dia de chuva e nevoeiro cerrado, no entanto bem agradável com 9Cº a momentos


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 16:19)

A chuva intensifica-se agora, quase nos 30mm


----------



## Z13 (25 Mar 2013 às 17:09)

Por Bragança a chuva não tem dado tréguas... *19mm* até agora.

A temperatura tem vindo a aumentar,*11,8ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2013 às 17:17)

Boas,por aqui não passa de chuva fraca puxada a vento,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 14.0ºC e 4.2mm.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Parou de chover, passadas 11 horas.

18:00 Já chove novamente intensamente


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2013 às 18:13)

Aqui a chuva nem tem sido assim tão forte, se bem que já ocorreram períodos, mais da parte da manhã que a chuva se intensificou. O vento sopra moderado a forte, com aguaceiros fracos curiosamente.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

Chuva fraca a moderada agora.
31mm das 0 ás 18h
234mm no mês (3 vezes a média mensal)


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Mar 2013 às 18:41)

Aliás a precipitação é tão fraca, que o radar nem a deteta, mas a realidade é que estão a ocorrer aguaceiros muito miudinhos. Possivelmente têm acumulações inferiores a 0.05mm e não são detetados.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2013 às 18:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aliás a precipitação é tão fraca, que o radar nem a deteta, mas a realidade é que estão a ocorrer aguaceiros muito miudinhos. Possivelmente têm acumulações inferiores a 0.05mm e não são detetados.



Convém nao esquecer que o interior norte tem uma cobertura muito má em termos de radar (problema que será à partida resolvida com o novo radar de Arouca). Daí que seja normal a precipitação não ser detectada pelo radar de Coruche (o mais próximo no momento).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mar 2013 às 19:08)

A chuva fraca continua,12.9ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Nickname (25 Mar 2013 às 19:21)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IVISEUVO3
46.5mm nesta estação amadora de Vouzela, mais 14mm que Viseu


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Mar 2013 às 19:56)

Boa noite , dia de chuva constante pela serra com a temperatura a oscilar entre o 7º e os 8ºc com o vento a soprar moderado.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mar 2013 às 20:51)

Boa noite a todos,
estive pelo Porto este fim semana
foi chuva e mais chuva.
Hoje vim de manhã para Lamego e foi toda a viagem com chuva, temperaturas sempre entre os 10 e 11 graus.
No Marão, pelo IP4, só se via quedas de água, a serra está cheia de água a transbordar.
De tarde em Lamego chuva com vento.
Neste momento chuva fraca. Temperatura atual -   10 graus
Amanhã espera-se outro dia de chuva


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Mar 2013 às 21:24)

Ainda não parou de  pela Covilhã, desde a madrugada, a maior parte do dia puxada a vento. A estação do spiritmind já ultrapassou os *40mm* e o total mensal já ultrapassou os *278mm*. Frio é que não há nenhum, com uns "tropicais" 11,9ºC (EMA do aeródromo às 21h).


----------



## panda (25 Mar 2013 às 21:24)

Temperatura actual 11.8ºC 
 acumulada 16.2mm


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2013 às 23:14)

Máxima de 13,3ºC, neste momento 10,9ºC, muito mais quente que ontem, e amanhã ainda será mais .

Acumulado do dia até agora, e assim deverá ficar de 7 mm.


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2013 às 00:19)

Hoje por aqui a chuva quase não parou, quase sempre de forma fraca e por vezes moderada o que deu um acumulado de 22 mm. A temperatura não registou grandes oscilações. 

A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *8.4ºC* (02:09) e a máxima pelos *13.0ºC* (18:52). 





Neste momento *12.9ºC* e chove fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2013 às 00:34)

vitamos disse:


> Convém nao esquecer que o interior norte tem uma cobertura muito má em termos de radar (problema que será à partida resolvida com o novo radar de Arouca). Daí que seja normal a precipitação não ser detectada pelo radar de Coruche (o mais próximo no momento).



Pois nessa altura a precipitação vai ser mais facilmente detetada. O radar vai ficar cerca 65km da minha zona, muito mais perto que os cerca de 241km do radar de Coruche


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2013 às 04:28)

edit 6:30 
12 mm nas primeiras 6 horas do dia.
66mm nas últimas 54 horas.

O mês está já a roçar os 250mm

Temperatura minima alta, 9ºC


----------



## Z13 (26 Mar 2013 às 12:07)

Mais um dia de chuva igual ao de ontem... *10,9ºC* actuais e *11mm *recolhidos até agora...


----------



## jonyyy (26 Mar 2013 às 12:14)

Boas, por aqui tem estado sempre a chover, mas nada de mais, o nevoeiro e que já enerva, desde ontem inda não levantou


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2013 às 12:35)

Chuva fraca neste momento.
Hoje vamos em 18 mm, 253mm mensais, 540mm anuais


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mar 2013 às 13:31)

boas
por aqui o dia esta a ser de ceu encoberto, com aguaceiros... sigo com 14.5Â°C


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Por aqui levo já 15 mm, tem sido sempre a chover desde a madrugada e continua.

Mínima de 10,5ºC, de momento 12,0ºC, máxima até ao momento de 13,5ºC.

As terras estão ensopadas, os furos de água já deitam água pra fora, as nascentes parecem ribeiros extensos é uma alegria .


----------



## ac_cernax (26 Mar 2013 às 14:16)

Mais um dia de chuva por aqui com *14.1 mm* acumulados.

Neste momento estão *12.0ºC* e continua a chover.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2013 às 14:38)

Depois de uma manhã pautada pelos aguaceiros fracos a moderados, tem chovido com bastante intensidade na última hora.

Que dias maravilhosos estes de chuvas intermináveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 15:39)

Boas,noite de chuva e manhã e continua,as quantidades é que são baixas...até ás 15h 5.9mm,neste momento os aguaceiros são mais fortes e puxados a vento moderado,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2013 às 16:03)

Vai chovendo moderado! Desde a madrugada que chove, salvo pequenas paragens. Foi de madrugada que choveu com mais intensidade até agora, e que o vento, que me pareceu ser de sul esteve mais intenso, de momento sopra moderado.A temperatura tem estado um pouco alta, mas não deixa de ser fresca , com uma mínima de 12.7ºc e para já 13.3ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 17:42)

Por aqui já não chove e com os primeiros momentos de sol do dia,com 13.3ºC e o vento muito mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2013 às 18:28)

Chuva moderada nas últimas horas.
Hoje cairam 27 mm até ás 18 horas.
263mm desde 1 de Março


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 18:49)

Ainda muitas nuvens,a sul muito escuro onde está agora descarregar ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 14.5ºC e 16.1mm


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2013 às 19:00)

Vai chuviscando por aqui, com 12.4ºc


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2013 às 19:07)

Curioso, é estarem distritos como Braga, Viseu, Porto, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro e Coimbra, em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação forte, e o ''grosso'' da precipitação segundo o radar, estar a ser despejado a sul da serra da Estrela. Lá encontram-se manchas amarelas, e já se viram pequeníssimos pontos laranja, em Portalegre por exemplo. Talvez o IPMA, devesse estender os avisos, mas é só uma opinião e não sou meteorologista.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 19:32)

A chuva de volta ,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Mar 2013 às 20:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Curioso, é estarem distritos como Braga, Viseu, Porto, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo, Aveiro e Coimbra, em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação forte, e o ''grosso'' da precipitação segundo o radar, estar a ser despejado a sul da serra da Estrela. Lá encontram-se manchas amarelas, e já se viram pequeníssimos pontos laranja, em Portalegre por exemplo. Talvez o IPMA, devesse estender os avisos, mas é só uma opinião e não sou meteorologista.



Acho que apenas vês esses pontos laranja abaixo da serra da estrela pois o radar de coruche não consegue abranger eficientemente o Norte de país.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2013 às 21:12)

Hoje o acumulado deverá ficar pelos 18 mm, máxima foi de 13,5ºC e por agora 10,6ºC. Foi um belo dia .


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Mar 2013 às 21:17)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Acho que apenas vês esses pontos laranja abaixo da serra da estrela pois o radar de coruche não consegue abranger eficientemente o Norte de país.




Esses micro pontos laranjas ocorreram ao fim da tarde a sul da serra da estrela. Agora não visualizo nenhum segundo a imagem de radar das 20:50h.


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Mar 2013 às 21:21)

Boa noite , dia de muita chuva também por aqui , em especial a partir das 14.00 até cerca da 15.30 + ou - em que choveu moderado a temperatura a oscilar entre os 7ºc e os 8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 21:22)

Vai chuviscando com o vento fraco,com 11.1ºC que é a miníma do dia.


----------



## panda (26 Mar 2013 às 21:43)

Temperatura 11ºC
 acumulada 15.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mar 2013 às 22:06)

O radar não engana ,chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (26 Mar 2013 às 22:36)

Mais um dia de chuvinha e as contas ainda não estão fechadas, pois, neste momento, continua a cair...Temperatura com poucas oscilações, teve uma máxima de 12,5ºC e a mínima parece ainda não ter sido alcançada (dados do IPMA).

Quanto ao dia de ontem, e no que toca à precipitação, encerrou com 30mm na EMA do aeródromo e 40 mm na estação do Spiritmind (a qual já ultrapassou os *300 mm* mensais).

Deixo-vos uma imagem da serra da Estrela no passado domingo.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

O acumulado de precipitação desta terça-feira ficou nos *20.4 mm*.

Este mês já passou a barreira dos *200 mm*.  

Neste momento cai um chuvisco com *11.1ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 01:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

Por aqui vai também chovendo, mas fraco assim como o vento, e a temperatura está nos 11.7ºc. Continuo a achar que o IPMA devia ter estendido os avisos de precipitação forte aos distritos a sul da serra da Estrela. A menos que o radar esteja enganado, o que duvido muito, as linhas de instabilidade amarelas, com pontuais micro pontos laranja, deram-se a sul e nem tanto a norte, onde foram lançados alertas amarelos. Mas eles lá sabem


----------



## Nickname (27 Mar 2013 às 08:56)

Mais uma manhã de chuva, por agora vai sendo fraca a moderada, já não me lembro da última vez que vi o sol ou sequer uma nesga de céu azul 
A novidade do dia de hoje é o forte nevoeiro.

Mínima alta, novamente 9ºC

7mm desde a meia-noite, 270mm neste mês de Março (mais de 3 vezes o valor médio).


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mar 2013 às 13:37)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - MarÃ§o 2013*

boas 
por aqui a manha esta a ser de ceu muito nublado, mas ainda nao choveu... o sol ja apareceu mas muito breve... esta agradavel na rua apesar de estar abafado,  nao ha vento e sigo com 18.8Ã‚Â°C... minima desta manha foi de 11.7Â°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2013 às 16:08)

Boas,neste momento o primeiro aguaceiro da tarde,com 14.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2013 às 16:46)

Novamente há carga...chuva e vento ,com descida brusca 13.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Mar 2013 às 17:46)

Boa tarde! Pelo radar avizinha-se precipitação para aqui também, deve chegar pelas 17.50 ou 18:00. Hoje já tive algumas abertas de sol, mas rapidamente se apagam, e volta tudo ao cinzento. A temperatura está nos 13.5ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mar 2013 às 19:16)

Boas,nublado e vai pingando ,com 12.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Mar 2013 às 19:34)

Boas, por aqui hoje foi um dia de aguaceiros, e por volta do meio dia finalmente levantou o nevoeiro(que durou 3 dias), e inda se viram uns tímidos raios de sol 8ºC por agora


----------



## joselamego (27 Mar 2013 às 21:51)

Hoje aqui por Lamego apenas choveu de madrugada. Durante o dia esteve nublado, apenas ameaças de chuviscos  e temperatura máxima de 13 graus.
Espera-se novamente uma carga de água, a partir do final de dia de quinta até sexta e repete-se no domingo de páscoa.


----------



## panda (27 Mar 2013 às 22:08)

temperatura 10.8ºC
 acumulada 4.0mm
de momento chuviscos


----------



## Nickname (28 Mar 2013 às 00:31)

Hoje foi um dia menos chuvoso, 9mm apenas.
Para 6ª feira estão a prever mais de 60mm para Viseu.

Estamos a uns míseros 26mm dos 300mm neste mês.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 00:44)

Céu com algumas nuvens,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (28 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

Hoje foi um dia quase sem chuva e com algum sol, apenas *2.5 mm* de precipitação.

Neste momento algumas nuvens translucidas que permitem ver o luar com a temperatura nos *9.9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

E o bom tempo continua ...muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros fracos pela manhã,não chove e o ambiente um bocadinho abafado,com 13.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2013 às 12:03)

Ontem a brincar a brincar ainda se chegou aos 6 mm.

Hoje ainda nada se registou, mínima de 10,1ºC de momento 13,5ºC, o sol deverá aparecer de tarde, vamos lá ver.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mar 2013 às 12:50)

boas 

por aqui a manha foi de ceu encoberto e sem vento. cai agora um aguaceiro fraco as intenso sigo com 14.8C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 12:53)

Boas,algumas nuvens negras a ameaçar a zona ,já com os primeiros pingos da tarde,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 15:01)

Boas ,boas abertas e sol ,com 15.6ºc e mais vento de WSW.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2013 às 15:05)

14,7ºC, o vento vai-se intensificando o sol espreitando, para amanhã(madrugada) vir a grande carga de água .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 18:06)

Boas,foi rápida a chegar...já pinga com a estrada toda molhada,com 12.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (28 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

Depois de um dia bem agradável, com muitas nuvens mas sem chuva, eis que ela regressou em força ao anoitecer, com nevoeiro cerrado e bastante vento. Por agora 6ºC e chovendo bem


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2013 às 21:51)

Chove forte de momento, 1 mm.

9,6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mar 2013 às 22:13)

Vai pingando com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Mar 2013 às 22:37)

Por aqui as coisas estão relativamente calmas, com períodos de chuva forte a moderada e vento fraco. De momento a estação regista 10.8º. Ainda é pouca animação...


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mar 2013 às 00:01)

A noite tem sido de chuva por aqui, com um acumulado de *7.0 mm*. 

Extremos de hoje: *9.7ºC*/*14.0ºC*


Temperatura actual: *11.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 00:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*



jonas_87 disse:


> Por aqui, sigo com *14,2ºC* e chuviscos.
> O vento começa a soprar com bastante intensidade.



É curioso, para o meu distrito o aviso de rajada máxima de vento (95km/h) está ativo desde as 21h, e aqui o vento continua fraco e aí o aviso está ativo desde a meia-noite e já está vento forte. Provavelmente só o meu concelho é que ainda não está a ser afetado por vento forte, mais norte talvez o cenário seja diferente.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2013 às 01:26)

Atenção que quase toda a Beira Baixa (sobretudo Penamacor, Monsanto e Idanha - a - Nova) tem estado com chuva forte desde as 00h30 ...

Radar de Cáceres


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2013 às 01:38)

Chuviscos apenas por aqui.
Mais 13mm e é ultrapassada a marca dos 300mm neste mês.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 03:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

Depois de uma valente chuvada, que fez o vento intensificar-se, volta tudo ao normal, chuva moderada e vento fraco...


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 03:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

Chuva forte!


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 04:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2013*

Períodos de chuva muito forte, mas o vento continua fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Mar 2013 às 07:54)

Boas, por aqui já vai com *21.7 mm* de


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2013 às 08:48)

*30 mm *nas primeiras 9 horas do dia 

315mm desde 1 de Março

602 mm desde 1 de Janeiro

*1037mm* desde 1 de Outubro de 2012


O Rio Pavia ás 8h da manhã, estava a começar a transbordar:











Hoje para além da chuva está um dia ventoso.


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2013 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Neblina, chuva e 10,9ºC por agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2013 às 10:34)

27 mm, foi toda a madrugada a chover e continua.

Mínima de 10,0ºC de momento 13,6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2013 às 11:04)

Depois da chuva forte da madrugada, temos agora chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Noite e manhã com muita chuva,neste momento não chove com o sol aparecer por entre as nuvens,com 15.5ºC e vento muito forte .


----------



## Nickname (29 Mar 2013 às 11:55)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2013 às 12:48)

boas
por aqui a madrugada e manha foi de chuva forte, com o vento moderado... atualmente sigo com uma pausa na chuva mas o vento continua...


----------



## panda (29 Mar 2013 às 13:52)

Noite e manha de muita chuva
 acumulada até ao momento 33.2mm
Temperatura 14.9ºC


----------



## godzila (29 Mar 2013 às 14:43)

mais um sinal de que este ano é um ano extraordinariamente molhado, a barragem de santa luzia está a descarrear, algo que não acontecia á 11 anos.


----------



## CptRena (29 Mar 2013 às 15:09)

Que monstruosidade de barragem 






godzila disse:


> mais um sinal de que este ano é um ano extraordinariamente molhado, a barragem de santa luzia está a descarrear, algo que não acontecia á 11 anos.


----------



## jPdF (29 Mar 2013 às 15:54)

Rio Sátão galgou as margens em grande parte do percurso, fotos tiradas à minutos no troço Remonde - Povoação


----------



## Serrano (29 Mar 2013 às 16:17)

Aguaceiros e muito vento no Sarzedo, com uns agradáveis 15.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 16:32)

A manhã sensivelmente até às 11:30 foi muito conturbada, com períodos de chuva muito forte, e vento a tornar-se igualmente forte, situação completamente diferente da madrugada, onde só ocorreu chuva forte. Por agora chuva fraca ou mesmo chuviscos, que impelidos pelo vento forte, parecem ser muito intensos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 16:49)

Pena e esquisito ao mesmo tempo, foi não ocorrer até agora uma única trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro, e ter trovejado no Barlavento Algarvio com 8 relâmpagos. Contudo as previsões colocavam mais probabilidades de ocorrência de trovoadas a Norte e Centro do país.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 18:53)

Valente chuvada com vento forte pelas 18:40, agora chove moderado e o vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Mar 2013 às 18:59)

Possibilidade de mais umas trovoadas para o Algarve, aproxima-se uma célula com alguma atividade elétrica, se bem que parte dela está com tendência para passar a sul da costa Algarvia!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2013 às 19:05)

Boas,por aqui a chuva findou ao meio da tarde,até ao momento 14.8mm,céu pouco nublado e vento por vezes moderado.com 13.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Mar 2013 às 19:47)

Fotos do caudal da ribeira da Isna na Praia Fluvial da Aldeira Ruiva, na divisão dos concelhos da Sertã e Proença-a-Nova.









Mais água a caminho do do Rio Zêzere e que depois chegará ao Tejo.


----------



## FJC (29 Mar 2013 às 19:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Fotos do caudal da ribeira da Isna na Praia Fluvial da Aldeira Ruiva, na divisão dos concelhos da Sertã e Proença-a-Nova.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ola!

Como estão as ribeiras na Sertã!?
Cumprimentos


----------



## godzila (29 Mar 2013 às 20:05)

mais umas fotografias da barragem de santa luzia, agora com as duas comportas abertas, dado que uma se demostrou insuiciente para evitar a subida do nivel da agua.


----------



## david 6 (29 Mar 2013 às 20:10)

metam no seguimento de rios e albufeiras essas coisas, estão a seguir lá
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-rios-albufeiras-2013-a-6916-5.html


----------



## invent (29 Mar 2013 às 20:32)

Ficam umas fotos de hoje do rio Coja, por acaso tenho também umas fotos tiradas nos finais de Setembro mais os menos do mesmo ângulo, o que dá para fazer assim umas comparações.


























Rio Coja no Verão passado, sem corrente e quase seco, ninguém se lembra de o ter visto assim ao logo da sua vida.






Nascentes de água fortes









as horas em algumas fotos estão erradas, em vez de am, seria pm


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Mar 2013 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado aguaceiros com vento moderado. 

12.1ºC de minima
16.3ºC de máxima

atuais: céu muito nublado, mas não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mar 2013 às 21:49)

Céu pouco nublado e algum vento,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2013 às 12:38)

Bom dia .

Nuvens e sol ,com 17.5ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2013 às 14:15)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,com 18.8ºC...quentinho .


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2013 às 14:20)

14.9ºC no Sarzedo, com pouca nebulosidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2013 às 15:42)

Continua o sol quentinho ,com 18,6ºC e nuvens soltas .


----------



## panda (30 Mar 2013 às 18:12)

Dia de sol
Temperatura actual 14.4ºC e 25%hr
Temperatura máxima 18.1ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mar 2013 às 19:00)

O caudal do rio Vouga,aqui nas termas de São  Pedro do Sul tem vestígios que já transbordou para fora em dias de intensa precipitação.Neste momento as barragens encontram-se abertas e o caudal do Rio Vouga encontra-se  à  tangente em relação às margens do rio,só num sitio é que neste momento está a galgar as margens e a inundar casas desabitadas.

Neste momento sigo com céu pouco nublado,vento nulo e sensação térmica agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2013 às 19:13)

Boas,por pouco chegava aos 20.0ºC ...temperatura de primavera,céu pouco nublado,mas a sul já com nova camada de nuvens,com 13.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 19.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mar 2013 às 21:35)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de primavera, apesar das nuvens. o vento nao apareceu aqui hoje. 

temperaturas: 

11.2ºC de minima
19.9ºC de máxima

atuais:   céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mar 2013 às 23:17)

Com 11.6ºC e já nublado.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2013 às 23:37)

Aqui por Lamego, nublado e com temperatura atual de 8 graus

amanhã deverá ser um belo dia de chuva.

A temperatura máxima, este sábado, foi de 15, com abertas de sol


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2013 às 09:52)

Boas, *Boa Páscoa*, um dia com 

*Temp. 11.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1008 hPa
Vento Nulo
Precipitação 5.2 mm*


----------



## Black_Heart (31 Mar 2013 às 13:23)

Boa Páscoa para todos 
Por aqui o dia vai seguindo com chuva


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Mar 2013 às 14:50)

Muita  *15.7 mm

Temp. 13.3ºC
HR 98%
Pressão 1004 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de S*


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mar 2013 às 16:21)

Dia de muita chuva por aqui, até ao momento *43 mm*.




O estado de algumas terras. 

Temperatura actual: *14.1ºC*


----------



## panda (31 Mar 2013 às 17:48)

Temperatura 11ºC
 acumulada 25mm


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2013 às 17:53)

Depois da chuva, começa a aparecer o sol no Sarzedo, com a temperatura a subir para 13.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mar 2013 às 20:53)

Boas noites.

Por Viseu foi um dia não excessivamente chuvoso, mas bastante molhado, com períodos de chuva moderada. O vento moderado a forte do quadrante W/SW.

Este mês leva lá 360,0mm!

Atual 11,5ºC com 26,0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de chuva, moderada e constante, fui á barragem da aguieira esta a descarregar bem, já ha muito que não via a descarga nas laterais, amanha coloco algumas fotos. 

temperaturas:

10.3ºC de minima
14.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado mas não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 11.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mar 2013 às 22:53)

Boas,que rico dia santo de chuva...bem chuvida ,foram cerca de 18h seguidas de chuva,o céu já estêve limpo,mas neste momento já nublou novamente ,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 14.2ºC e 35.7mm.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (31 Mar 2013 às 23:09)

A precipitação mensal da estação do Spiritmind está a 3,5mm dos *400mm*!!! 

Como ainda falta quase uma horita para acabar o dia, é natural que essa barreira venha a ser alcançada ou mesmo superada.

Para além de chuvoso, este deve ter sido um dos marços com a temperatura média mais baixa dos últimos anos, o que se verifica pelo atraso na floração de muitas plantas (e a natureza não mente).


----------



## LOusada (31 Mar 2013 às 23:32)

Amanha vou a serra da estrela , será que vou apanhar neve por lá ?


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2013 às 23:50)

LOusada disse:


> Amanha vou a serra da estrela , será que vou apanhar neve por lá ?



Neste momento já deve nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra.
E durante as próximas horas a cota de neve deverá descer.

Portanto, se a precipitação for muita, até pode acontecer que os acessos à Torre fechem no dia de amanhã.


----------



## LOusada (1 Abr 2013 às 00:18)

AnDré disse:


> Neste momento já deve nevar nos pontos mais altos da serra.
> E durante as próximas horas a cota de neve deverá descer.
> 
> Portanto, se a precipitação for muita, até pode acontecer que os acessos à Torre fechem no dia de amanhã.



Não preciso necessariamente de ir a torre


----------



## dahon (1 Abr 2013 às 14:28)

Chuva torrencial e granizo por Viseu.


----------



## kormok (4 Fev 2014 às 11:24)

boas, 
é preciso ir até a Serra para ver alguma neve? Ou ainda ha acumulação antes de lá chegar?

Vindo de Lisboa.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2014 às 11:34)

Grande desenterranço 
Hoje as cotas de neve deverão subir bastante, só deverá nevar mesmo no alto da Serra da estrela. Lá para o fim do dia deverão baixar.

De qualquer forma é melhor acompanhares aqui  e aqui


----------

